# Post Your Cross Bikes



## Gripped

Okay, I'm cutting loose the mammoth thread but here's a link: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=7542. And to start off this one, here are my two bikes.

Bike 1: '04 Redline Conquest Pro frame powder coated black.

Bike 2: Merckx Alu-cross


----------



## kajukembo

*ok. I'll bite*

here's mine


----------



## The General

*Salsa Las Cruces*

time to ride


----------



## Gripped

kajukembo said:


> here's mine


Oh yeah! I remember when you bought that one in the spring. How's it ride? Are you in the Portland area? I'm asking since I'd love to take a look (or a spin) at one of the races.


----------



## kajukembo

*you can take a spin on it*



Gripped said:


> Oh yeah! I remember when you bought that one in the spring. How's it ride? Are you in the Portland area? I'm asking since I'd love to take a look (or a spin) at one of the races.


we've met a few times. I always make a point of saying Hi when I see you. I've only ridden it a few times up and down the street. I just built it up last week. I've been racing on the road alot here in the late season due to breaking my shoulder in the spring. I hope I have some left come cross time. In the past, I've come into the cross season pretty slow after taking a break from the road season only to get slower as the series wears on. This year, I hope to come into the season fairly fit only to get slower as the series wears on. I usually go to the Wednesday workouts at Alpenrose. You can ride it then.

as far as the ride, my initial impressions suggest that I'll like it. It has a really nice balance when carving turns. Also, it seems to turn a much tighter circle compared to other bikes I've ridden.


----------



## DPCX

Here is the arsenal for this fall. I just need to get the engine tuned up first.


----------



## DPCX

Now for my wife & daughter's bike (the only way she let me use her camera is if i posted their bikes too).


----------



## kajukembo

DPCX said:


> Now for my wife & daughter's bike (the only way she let me use her camera is if i posted their bikes too).


How tall is your daughter. I'm looking to get a bike for my 13 year old and I'd like it to be 700c


----------



## DPCX

kajukembo said:


> How tall is your daughter. I'm looking to get a bike for my 13 year old and I'd like it to be 700c


She's 4' 10.5" with really long legs. That measurment was taken two days ago so she probably added another 16th of an inch by now.  Her bike is the XS K2 which is actually bigger than my wife's Surly (that's a 43cm). She's pretty stretched out & mainly rides on the tops with the chicken levers but, she wanted a cross bike & who am i to say no. She'll be 12 in a few weeks & will probably out grow this by next year at the rate she's growing. 

DP


----------



## saviour machine

here's mine.


----------



## sucka free

*Budget cyclocross bike*

Hey all, 

Here's my sub 500 bike. It's based on a NYCBikes Uberurban frame (custom painted). Parts are a mix of stuff I had laying around, from the trash bin of the LBS (STI shifters!), and from e-bay. Pretty good for a 27lb (or so) bike. Cranks are truvativ, deraillerus are shimano 105, Ultegra shifters, shimano r540 wheelset.


----------



## wam

*project*

xs-800


----------



## Unoveloce

*Lemond Poprad*

Here's mine. It will actually wind up being my pit bike. I am getting a custom Ti DeSalvo for my main ride. I dig the Lemond and how it rides. The Desalvo will be similar with a little longer TT and slightly higher BB. (I'm 6'4"). I'm really looking forward to hitting all the Portland races this year.


----------



## 2farfwrd

*SS Cross Check - 4 days old*

Set up SS free/fixed 36:16.


----------



## fisherman

*Waterford X-22*

A pic of my current favourite bike 

Just got it last weekend, and only been out for 2 rides (~15km offroad, and ~60km onroads). Love it.


----------



## beaker

*stunning*

Fisherman-
wow. I love the simplicity of a basic panel paintjob, and that bike is the posterchild for beauty in simplicity. simply stunning.


----------



## jeremyb

Burnt Orange---my favorite color for a cross bike. Is that a painted Woundup? Looks very nice---whats the cost at?

jeremyb


----------



## fisherman

Thanks for the kind words. I bought it largely because of the way it looks to be honest - simple, elegant, retro and steel. And if it is possible, it looks even better real than in pictures.  

jeremyb, burnt orange is also my favourite colour. I bought this as NOS when the local dealer went belly-up and the stock went to the local government (don't ask how it works). I bought it from the government body. Not cheap, but still, a nice deal. 

Yep, that is a painted Woundup. I wanted to change it (I am quite apprehensive about using carbon for a fork) out to a Waterford steel fork with stainless steel crown but the current fork looks too good for me to swap it out. 

cheers all.


----------



## CAT4ever

*Beauty, mate*

That is just too pretty for words. I think I would frame it as opposed to ride it


----------



## beaker

saviour machine said:


> here's mine.


Great, well at least you'll be crushing us on a cross bike rather than the freaky frankenbike. Will the frankenbike become a pit bike or did it return to mtb mode?

Is Mike putting a series together this year? I know Noel moved, so I've been meaning to email him to offer a little help if he was going to tackle it again.


----------



## jeremyb

Scroll down to see both of my bikes pictured.


----------



## merckx56




----------



## Tom Kunich

Who in their right mind would use combined shifters on a cross bike?

I like to ride a cross bike on those mixed street/offroad rides and I like to be able to climb my way up MOST stuff. Ergp the triple. Though I still have to buy a smaller top ring since a 53 really is too hot.


----------



## DPCX

Tom Kunich said:


> Who in their right mind would use combined shifters on a cross bike?
> 
> I like to ride a cross bike on those mixed street/offroad rides and I like to be able to climb my way up MOST stuff. Ergp the triple. Though I still have to buy a smaller top ring since a 53 really is too hot.


Hmmmm.... I've read this post over several times & I'm still not getting what you are trying to say. What are you meaning by "combined shifters" on a cross bike? Also, Ergp the triple? Sorry to sound so confused but i was just curious how this post applied to this thread. Thanks,
DP


----------



## jeremyb

DPCX said:


> Hmmmm.... I've read this post over several times & I'm still not getting what you are trying to say. What are you meaning by "combined shifters" on a cross bike? Also, Ergp the triple? Sorry to sound so confused but i was just curious how this post applied to this thread. Thanks,
> DP


yeah i was actually thinking we need a moderator to delete this one----i think hes saying why are we using STI shifters on a cross bike. i think "ergp the triple" was meant to be ergo the triple (chain rings). He was replying to the singlespeed Surly on that one i think. hmmm....good stuff eh?


----------



## filthy_mikey

*yet another conquest*

Still trying to find the right stem, the aluminum fork will be replaced very soon and real tires go on later this week. 58 fits 6'2" really well, my road frame is a 60 and now I'm starting to think its too big. Setting up cantilever brakes really sucks.


----------



## wonderdog

*Empella Bonfire v2.0*

Well, last year, I raced the Empella Bonfire and really enjoyed it. So much so, in fact, that I decided to upgrade many of the components to make it more "race ready" this year. I'm hopeful that I've made fitness and training improvements as well so that I can be as fast as the bike. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. Of course, the cages will come off in time for the start of cross season.

So, here's the Empella in all it's race livery...









I upgraded to Pauls Neo-Retro (F) and Touring (R) brakes and Tufo C Elite 30 tires









Pauls brake levers, 'natch, to slow me down.









Chris King hubs to keep me from sneaking up on the competition...









And Crank Bros. pedals (switched from Time ATAC). Several people told me these were super easy to engage due to the 4 sided entry. We'll see. 









Of course, there is no gear that makes you go faster. I've got lots of work to do on my technique between now and the middle of October, but for now, these equipment upgrades will motivate me to get my butt out there to practice!

Eric


----------



## DPCX

Good looking bike. Well done. Now you just need another one exactly like it for a pit bike.


----------



## wonderdog

*I wish...*



DPCX said:


> Good looking bike. Well done. Now you just need another one exactly like it for a pit bike.


Thanks for the compliment. I took some crap for the "Petty blue" bar tape from my friends.

Maybe one day I'll get another cx bike that's as nice as this one. I have a Surly Crosscheck that is my commuter which will be my pit bike until then. 

Eric


----------



## DPCX

wonderdog said:


> Thanks for the compliment. I took some crap for the "Petty blue" bar tape from my friends.
> Eric


The blue tape doesnt look that bad. At least it hides the dirt. My team director insists we all have white tape & white saddles on our A-bikes. Suprisingly, as long as you scrub them down after muddy races they stay pretty white. Kind of. 

DP


----------



## trex160

*Here's mine*

I put this Felt together a month or so ago as my first cross bike. It's a 2004 frame/fork that I got off ebay. All the components were old ultegra nine speed stuff I had pulled off a road bike a few years ago. The pedals and XT canti brakes I pulled off a old mtb bike from years ago. The only stuff I had to purchase beside the frame, was the Ritchey tires that I also got off ebay. I wanted to put this together as cheap as possible. Right now I have about $450 bucks into it, so I can upgrade parts as I need to.


----------



## erik99

*'Nother Cross Check*


----------



## DuGast




----------



## nj2481

*0'6 specialized tricross comp*

'06 Specialized tricross comp.

I just started cycling 2 weeks ago (I'm 24 and it's my first bike in 15 years) and I've already put over 100 miles on it.

I will post pictures later, but it's pretty much stock. The only mod i've done on it is to remove the bell that's included. 

I wanna start 'crossing, but I'm having trouble finding a club to join, and learning how to mount my bike after a dismount. I guess it'll come over time.


----------



## DRLski

Here's mine, just finished building it up today, bought the frame and built it up. Seems nice so far, gonna go take it for a test cross ride tomarrow, too much to do today.

Frame: '05 Cannodale Cyclocross
Fork: Slice Ultra XR Carbon
Wheels: Neuvation M28 Standard
Crankset: FSA Gossamer Compact Cross MEGAEXO
Derailleurs: (R)Shimano 105, (F) Shimano Tiagra
Shifters: Shimano 105
Headset: FSA Orbit
Seatpost: Ritchey Comp
Handlebars: Ritchey OS Pro
Stem: Ritchey OS Pro
Pedals: Time ATAC Carbon World Champ
Saddle: Gipiemme Nitec (for now)
Brakes: Avid Shorty 4
Tires: (R)Michelin Cyclocross Mud 2, (F) Michelin Cyclocross Jet

Dave


----------



## TOZOVR

Posting this for my Buddy!

He finally got a few pics of the Crosshairs on Sat after a ride...









and here with my JtS









R


----------



## andy02

*my seven*

I just got a seven. I like it so far.


----------



## OnTheRivet

andy02 said:


> I just got a seven. I like it so far.


I honestly hope this doesn't come across wrong but I was wondering...I hear soooo much about how awsome Seven's are, how they are made perfectly for the rider and then I keep seeing bikes with a bunch of spacers and rise stems to get the bars where the people want them. Wouldn't this be part of the custom process, make a head tube correct length for the owner. I see this all the time on custom bikes, what gives.


----------



## xccx

DPCX said:


> The blue tape doesnt look that bad. At least it hides the dirt. My team director insists we all have white tape & white saddles on our A-bikes. Suprisingly, as long as you scrub them down after muddy races they stay pretty white. Kind of.
> 
> DP


why?

any reasoning behind this?


----------



## andy02

Too be honest I am not a fan of the spacers but I wanted to be able to lower the bars if I couldn't stand being this high. I also think if you are gong to be this high, a head tube would look just as bad. The other thing is I think the head tube lenght is the least imporant feature of a custom bike. 

I haven't got a lot of time on this bike yet but I can say that it feels as fast as my 5900 (that is 2 pounds lighter, bigger gears, and road tires) on the road and blows my mountain bike away off road. I was also shocked how great it felt in a few sections that are tuff on my mountain bike. The strange thing about picking this bike up and not even riding it before I took it home.

I don't know if I can buy anything but custom after this (as long as I can afford it).



OnTheRivet said:


> I honestly hope this doesn't come across wrong but I was wondering...I hear soooo much about how awsome Seven's are, how they are made perfectly for the rider and then I keep seeing bikes with a bunch of spacers and rise stems to get the bars where the people want them. Wouldn't this be part of the custom process, make a head tube correct length for the owner. I see this all the time on custom bikes, what gives.


----------



## John3

Alan A-Matrix Cross
Columbus 7005 Hydroformed tubing
True Temper Alpha Q CX fork
Dura Ace 9 spd
FSA bar and stem
FSA Orbit CF Campy compatible headset
Tektro top mount brake levers
Paul Neo Retro Canti front 
Paul Touring Canti rear
Single front ring 42t
N Gear Jump Stop
Fizik Arione saddle
Easton EA70 alloy seatpost
Reynolds Stratus Cross wheels
Challenge Grifo 32 tires


----------



## bicyclenerd

*Kona Major Jake 2005*

Here is my new Kona Major Jake - I love this bike. It is my favorite bike... Since the road race season is basically over I can't get my hands off this. 

2005 Kona Major Jake 54cm
Kona P2 Heavy as can be fork
Mavic Open Pro/DA hubs
TTT handle bar 42
Look carbo stem 110
ultegra right shifter
Shimano 600 left lever
shimano 105 172.5 crank
salsa 40t tooth chainring
FSA carbon chainguard
third eye chain watcher
titec seatpost
Fizik pave seat
shimano xt cantis - hope to get some pauls or spookys soon
candy pedals
12/25 cassette
Michelin Mud 2 tires


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss

Mine. Ride for this season is the Kelly. I'm likin' it. Super comfy, smooth, great handling.

The other is the Kona Major Jake. Been for sale for ever. See it here:
http://classifieds.mtbr.com/cgi-bin...sults_format=long&db_id=91912&query=retrieval
If it doesn't sell, I'll build it up again as my SS pit bike or something. But it really deserves to be raced by some one good.


----------



## bicyclenerd

John3 said:


> Alan A-Matrix Cross
> Columbus 7005 Hydroformed tubing
> True Temper Alpha Q CX fork
> Dura Ace 9 spd
> FSA bar and stem
> FSA Orbit CF Campy compatible headset
> Tektro top mount brake levers
> Paul Neo Retro Canti front
> Paul Touring Canti rear
> Single front ring 42t
> N Gear Jump Stop
> Fizik Arione saddle
> Easton EA70 alloy seatpost
> Reynolds Stratus Cross wheels
> Challenge Grifo 32 tires


WOW... that is a rad looking bike! Pretty sick set-up... I bet you are womping the local crossers on that bad boy


----------



## morati

*Morati by morati*

Ready to go for '05. Morati frame and fork, Tune hubs laced to Zipp 303 rims (28h, 24h), Sweet Wings Cranks, Spooky brakes, Dugast Tubbies, Dura-Ace-XTR shifting, King headset, 959 pedals, AX Lightness saddle = 17.25lbs


----------



## OnTheRivet

morati said:


> Ready to go for '05. Morati frame and fork, Tune hubs laced to Zipp 303 rims (28h, 24h), Sweet Wings Cranks, Spooky brakes, Dugast Tubbies, Dura-Ace-XTR shifting, King headset, 959 pedals, AX Lightness saddle = 17.25lbs


Your seriously gonna race cross on that saddle? You must have an ass of iron.


----------



## morati

*AX-Lightness saddle*



OnTheRivet said:


> Your seriously gonna race cross on that saddle? You must have an ass of iron.


I've owned a number of saddles over the years and this one is the second most comfortable one I've ever had next to my Avocet O2 40. I've done 2hr. plus Mtb races on it without problems. For me, its perfect for the 'cross bike due to its light weight and lack of leather cover. When leather gets wet it becomes very uncomfortable. As an added bonus, the raw cabon fiber is slippery, allowing me to get on and off the bike easier. I've had a couple of buddies look at it and laugh in disbelief too......until they rode it and found out for themselves how nice this thing is. For comparison, I can only last about 15minutes on an SLR.


----------



## jeremyb

morati said:


> Ready to go for '05. Morati frame and fork, Tune hubs laced to Zipp 303 rims (28h, 24h), Sweet Wings Cranks, Spooky brakes, Dugast Tubbies, Dura-Ace-XTR shifting, King headset, 959 pedals, AX Lightness saddle = 17.25lbs



thats like a $7000 bike! pretty cool.

jeremy


----------



## fisherman

morati said:


> Ready to go for '05. Morati frame and fork, Tune hubs laced to Zipp 303 rims (28h, 24h), Sweet Wings Cranks, Spooky brakes, Dugast Tubbies, Dura-Ace-XTR shifting, King headset, 959 pedals, AX Lightness saddle = 17.25lbs


Woah, NICE! - that is an spare-no-expense kickass bike.


----------



## zank

Here is my current bike. The new bike should be hitting paint by the weekend. I hope to have the new bike built for Canton!

Anyone have any suggestions on a decent camera that won't break the bank? $200-ish?


----------



## Mosovich

*My ALAN X-40*

Very nice riding bike, super light and reasonably stiff without killing you.


----------



## wunlap togo

*My Rock Lobsters!*

Here they are, with all the Paul Components, Easton, Crank Bros and Chris King goodies installed. I'll maybe get some other pics soon. I also have a shot of my front brake routing here, it works beautifully with the Easton ea50 stem.


----------



## jeremyb

wunlap togo said:


> Here they are, with all the Paul Components, Easton, Crank Bros and Chris King goodies installed. I'll maybe get some other pics soon. I also have a shot of my front brake routing here, it works beautifully with the Easton ea50 stem.



where'd you get that front brake stop? did you make it?

jeremy


----------



## wunlap togo

jeremyb said:


> where'd you get that front brake stop? did you make it?
> 
> jeremy


It is usually used at the seatpost clamp bolt, and this one is very narrow and without any modifications it hangs nicely from the stem bolt. I was having issues with my king headset top piece shifting when I pulled the front brake and causing problems. This setup allows perfect headset adjustment. I found the dangler at the shop I work at, I think it's from Quality. They make stuff branded "Problem Solvers", and I think that's what this one is.


----------



## Mosovich

*ALAN pic*

Can you post a clearer pic of you ALAN? That thing is beautiful!


----------



## GonaSovereign

How do you like the Easton forks? Looks like an Alpha Q in the back. I'm curious how they compare.

Thanks.


----------



## wunlap togo

GonaSovereign said:


> How do you like the Easton forks? Looks like an Alpha Q in the back. I'm curious how they compare.
> 
> Thanks.


They're really, really good. They are 5mm taller (axle- crownrace) which actually makes my bike ride better. They are 65 grams lighter than my old alpha Qs, and they even have rack/fender mounts. And no, that's not an alpha Q back there- Barb and I both have the new Eastons on all our bikes. It follows that we have some alpha Q forks for sale. Sorry for the jumbled pics. Gotta go, we're packing everything for travel tomorrow, we're headed for some UCI races in New York! 

Oh yeah, I weighed my bike with the race wheels on and the digi at work says 17.1 lbs.


----------



## Tak962

deteled


----------



## wunlap togo

Tak962 said:


> How do you like the saddle for cross? I have Fizik on my roadie, but many told me I shouldn't use it for cross because of the length.
> 
> Is the blue bike also a lobster?


The aliante is a great saddle for everything. I don't notice the length as being good or bad, the shape is fine for throwing a leg over. It's just a saddle I can sit on without trouble. The blue bikes are Barbs Rock Lobsters, you will probably see them soon on cyclingnews.com.


----------



## DPCX

fisherman said:


> Woah, NICE! - that is an spare-no-expense kickass bike.


Dido! Nice ride. 

I just saw the Ridley X-Night yesterday at interbike as well. Sure would be nice to have a couple of those in the stable.  

DP


----------



## whatthedillyo13

Bianch SASS Stock wheels, crank, and fork

42(salsa)/16 on 26" Hutchinson Cross Comp 1.3's
Salsa stem(110 - 80/100degree) and bars(46cm)
Cane Creek Brake levers and Cane Creek Carbon Cross-top levers

Handles really nice, a lot cheaper than a whole new cross bike.

It feels fast, with no one else around...


----------



## 800lbgorilla

*Cleaned up, ready to race*

My '05 JtS, ready for the first race of the year. 

Mostly stock 105 gruppo, except for the Flite, Ritchey WCS stem, Deda 215 bar, Candy SLs, and 5yr-old Ksyriums (have never needed truing) with Speedmax rubber and a D/A 12-27 cassette. Also swapped out the stock Truvativ 39t ring for an FSA 38t.

Lovin' it.


----------



## garryac

<img src="https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a257/ottocat/bikelo.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


Here's My JTS as well, just before the off for Sunday's race

Upgrades include Sintema carbon forks race face stem, Specialized Carbon post, I was raceing on the Campag wheels, but also have a nice pair Of Cosmic Elites..The other wheels in the pic are my spares for Sunday....

Came 9th in the Vets section BTW...37th overall


----------



## jeremyb

whatthedillyo13 said:


> Bianch SASS Stock wheels, crank, and fork
> 
> 42(salsa)/16 on 26" Hutchinson Cross Comp 1.3's
> Salsa stem(110 - 80/100degree) and bars(46cm)
> Cane Creek Brake levers and Cane Creek Carbon Cross-top levers
> 
> Handles really nice, a lot cheaper than a whole new cross bike.
> 
> It feels fast, with no one else around...


very cool mountain cross bike, like the colors chrome and pink.


----------



## DPCX

xccx said:


> why?
> 
> any reasoning behind this?


I have no idea why except that white definitely stands out at a cross race. Have you ever seen the Art by Opsal team? White skinsuits! Just talked to one of the guys on the start line yesterday & he said they actually do come clean in the wash & this is there second season on those kits. They certainly do stand out though. 

DP


----------



## Mattman

*My first of two*

This is my SS cross bike. Recently built, it's an IRO Robroy SS cross frame with IRO flip/flop cross wheelset. It stops well with the Tektro mini V brakes and diacomp 287V levers. The midge bar works well too. The flat pedals were for an initial test ride, they have been replaced by some eggbeaters

It's set up to run fixed or free with the same gearing. I've been using it for some short commutes, dirt roads, singletrack and it even pulls the trail-a-bike. If I lose a few pounds and decide to try cx racing, this will likely be my pit bike. 

I also have a 2002 Lemond Poprad which I'm currently rebuilding with an 8 speed Campy ergo group swapped from my old road bike, and a new burly wheelset. I'll post pics of it when complete.


----------



## jeremyb

*updated pics*

hey there so here are my two ladies, candice and lafawnduh.

Candice: Specialized 56cm M4 CX, weighs 18.5 lbs, tubular wheels pictured. mostly ultegra drivetrain. 

Lafawnduh: Trek X0 56cm mostly ultegra with some dura ace. 20.5 lbs.

peace
jeremyb


----------



## bikenerd

My new rig - got it this spring. Custom steel Rock Lobster, some tubes 853, the rest True Temper. Mostly Ultegra, FSA energy cranks, Radius brakes. Switched to Tufo tubies since the pics. 60 cm frame, 21.2 pounds. I love the ride but I'd like a carbon fork to save some weight. Two races on it, trying again tomorrow.


----------



## quart

*My Vanilla*

My Vanilla.


----------



## oldskoolboarder

quart said:


> My Vanilla.


LOVE that Vanilla.


----------



## xcountry41

*My IBEX X-ray*

This is the bike that finally allowed me to justify buying myself a cross bike after years of wanting one . It's completely stock except I changed the wire bead speedmaxes it came with for some kevlar ones I got off e-bay., The bontrager front wheel is off my daughters road bike as the stock Sun me14a /formula wheel was damaged in shipping, and I put another wrap of cork tape on the bars to dampen vibes a bit more and make it a little cushier.It weighs <20lbs with the cage and extra tape. I have raced three times and have been amazed with it's performance vs. $$ ratio . Basics... 105 drivetrain,Truvativ elita,Sun rims, Formula sealed hubs, Ritchey comp cockpit, WTB shadow V saddle (awsome),Avid shorty 4's,Triple butted aluminum frame and carbon fork that looks to be the exact same one that comes on the Salsa Las Cruces.


----------



## Mads Koch

My Ridley Supercross


----------



## vonteity

Gripped said:


> Okay, I'm cutting loose the mammoth thread but here's a link: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=7542. And to start off this one, here are my two bikes.
> 
> Bike 1: '04 Redline Conquest Pro frame powder coated black.
> 
> Bike 2: Merckx Alu-cross


Ya'll can stop holding your breath now, because they're FINALLY HERE!!!!

Two Alan carbon cross x40's, at your service. Okay... here's one, the race bike. The other one was in the process of being built up. She's not fine-tuned yet, so she's still sitting in the shop. It was really hard not to be able to take her home afterwards... 

More and better pictures of the "twins" to come. No, not those twins. Get your mind out of the gutter!

p.s. She came in at just a hair over 18 lbs in the weigh-in.


----------



## bicyclenerd

vonteity said:


> Ya'll can stop holding your breath now, because they're FINALLY HERE!!!!
> 
> Two Alan carbon cross x40's, at your service. Okay... here's one, the race bike. The other one was in the process of being built up. She's not fine-tuned yet, so she's still sitting in the shop. It was really hard not to be able to take her home afterwards...
> 
> More and better pictures of the "twins" to come. No, not those twins. Get your mind out of the gutter!
> 
> p.s. She came in at just a hair over 18 lbs in the weigh-in.


Sweet bike... I really just want one! you have 2... nice! Maybe next year.


----------



## uzzidh

*CX bike pic*


















This is my first cross bike, a 05 Redline Conquest Disk-R. First cross race is this weekend so we'll see how it goes. May end up making it a SS.


----------



## Kuna

vonteity said:


> Ya'll can stop holding your breath now, because they're FINALLY HERE!!!!
> 
> Two Alan carbon cross x40's, at your service. Okay... here's one, the race bike. The other one was in the process of being built up. She's not fine-tuned yet, so she's still sitting in the shop. It was really hard not to be able to take her home afterwards...
> 
> More and better pictures of the "twins" to come. No, not those twins. Get your mind out of the gutter!
> 
> p.s. She came in at just a hair over 18 lbs in the weigh-in.



Nice bike(s)! Do you use tubulars?


----------



## vonteity

Kuna said:


> Nice bike(s)! Do you use tubulars?


I'll have tubulars on the race bike, clinchers on the pit bike.

Currently running clinchers on the race bike because we had issues gluing the vittorias, but they are now glued and I should be getting my pit bike tomorrow.


----------



## giovanni sartori

vonteity said:


> I'll have tubulars on the race bike, clinchers on the pit bike.
> 
> Currently running clinchers on the race bike because we had issues gluing the vittorias, but they are now glued and I should be getting my pit bike tomorrow.


Very nice. You don't see silver bar tape too often and its almost like ALAN chose the blue in the decals to match the Candy's.

You don't see too many ALAN's here in Seettle.


----------



## vonteity

giovanni sartori said:


> Very nice. You don't see silver bar tape too often and its almost like ALAN chose the blue in the decals to match the Candy's.
> 
> You don't see too many ALAN's here in Seettle.


Here's baby #2, she's got a double and blue handlebar tape.


----------



## Kram

I wanna see the twins TOGETHER  Oh, the bikes are nice, too. What's a nice girl like you gonna do with 2 boys like that in the garage?? Oh, I maybe shouldn't ask....


----------



## jestork

*S-Works CX*

Used frame, recently acquired, but new to me - Specialized S-Works CX - unusual for that frame as it has a Specialized C2 Carbon fork; built up with FSA MegaExo BB and SLK Carbon Cross Crank, 46-36, Dura-Ace Rear Derailleur, Ultegra Front, Paul Neo-Retro Canti on front, Touring canti on rear, Dura-Ace BarCons mounted on Kelly Take-Offs - puts shifters up on brake levers - lighter and simpler than STI's, but just as convenient. Ultegra hubs, Mavic Open-Pro rims, 32 spoke, cross 3.


----------



## HeavyD

*Orbea*

Campy Chorus
True Temper seat post and fork
Paul's Brakes & Levers


----------



## Hans Velostein

*Might as well*

throw mine in the mix.


----------



## DRLski

HeavyD said:


> Campy Chorus
> True Temper seat post and fork
> Paul's Brakes & Levers


OMG, I love that Orbea! I've got two Orbea road bikes and an Orbea mtb and will be getting the Orbea cross next year. Love Orbea.


----------



## mattv2099

*My B bike.*

Here is my B bike, pit bike, commuter bike, winter training bike. This bike is essentially what I've been racing this season so far. However, I just picked up this frame and swapped my parts over (My main bike will have a blue '05 kona jts frame). Now I'm building up my A bike. I'm 1 front der, 1 set of brakes, and 1 glue job away from having my A bike in action.

I'm going to leave the bar tape blue for now. I think that will definately distinguish it as mine amongst the bikes in the pits.

here's a few photos:


























































the parts:

frame: 60 cm Jake The Snake
headset: Ritchey Logic
BB: Shimano Ultegra 6500
Crankset: Shimano Dura Ace 7700
Pedals: Stainless Eggbeaters
Front der: Shimano 105 Braze On
Rear der: Shimano Ultegra 6500
Chain: Shimano Dura Ace 7701
Handlebar: Ritchey Comp 44cm
Stem: Ritchey Comp 120mm
Shifters: Shimano Dura Ace 7700
Seatpost: Nashbar cheapo
Saddle: Sette Ti Race
Wheelset: Velomax Circuit with Velomax skewers
Tires: Michelin Mud2
Cassette: Shimano Ultegra 6500
Chainrings: 48t FSA, 39t Dura Ace 7700
Fork: Nashbar Cyclocross fork
Front brake: Shimano Acera X cantilever
Rear brake: Shimano XTR cantilever
computer: Cateye Enduro 8
bar tape: Forte cork

weight: 20.00 on the money


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Here it is. I'm good friends with Brent Steelman and he says I should try this out. That last time he said that was 4 years ago and he got me completely hooked on a singlespeed mtb.

francois


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo

*My first Cross Rig*

She's got street rubber on her for now, training. Been a roadie for awhile, Fish on for Cross, I'm hooked. Cross Bikes rule.......


----------



## Dan Cas

*Snow cross*

I almost tripped over the first white barrier because I couldn't see it.The Gunnar did a lot better than me.


----------



## Mattman

*Here is number two.*



Mattman said:


> I also have a 2002 Lemond Poprad which I'm currently rebuilding with an 8 speed Campy ergo group swapped from my old road bike, and a new burly wheelset. I'll post pics of it when complete.


Here is the Poprad all done. It's a sweet bike but kind of heavy. I think most of the heaviness comes from the solid but portly wheels and tires. The Campy group is working out well, I may try to get someone to put a 9 speed indexing spring dealie in the right shifter for me, then I can go 9 speed. I ended up putting a chorus 9 speed derailleur on so, I'm all set. I'm a decent mechanic but I don't know my way around the inside of campy shifters, just all the cheapy shimano and sram shifters. Here are some pics.
Note the road gearing, I'm going to have to do something about that yet.


----------



## cycling6500

*My Grin and Trombones*

My first Cross bike and I love it. One annoying problem is the fork chatter, but I am able to minimize it to an acceptable level by toeing-in the brake pads and modulating both front and rear brakes when braking.


----------



## Crank-a-Roo

Here is mine. The bike is 3 years old with Campy Veloce. It is a great bike and I enjoy it for both pavement and off-road duty.


----------



## dyg2001

morati said:


> Ready to go for '05. Morati frame and fork, Tune hubs laced to Zipp 303 rims (28h, 24h), Sweet Wings Cranks, Spooky brakes, Dugast Tubbies, Dura-Ace-XTR shifting, King headset, 959 pedals, AX Lightness saddle = 17.25lbs


Nice bike. Are those 34mm Dugasts? Where did you get them?


----------



## KLEPK

*My Cross ride*

Here's mine...
Merlin XL Cross


----------



## p lo

*i finally got my race bike together for the season*

broke my old frame a week before the first race and finally got this one!


----------



## L Boreas

*Columbus Cyclo X*

Here is my Columbus Cyclo X Campagnolo Chorus - I love this bike. When the road race season is over this is what I have fun with.


----------



## TOZOVR

vonteity said:


> Ya'll can stop holding your breath now, because they're FINALLY HERE!!!!
> 
> Two Alan carbon cross x40's, at your service. Okay... here's one, the race bike. The other one was in the process of being built up. She's not fine-tuned yet, so she's still sitting in the shop. It was really hard not to be able to take her home afterwards...
> 
> More and better pictures of the "twins" to come. No, not those twins. Get your mind out of the gutter!
> 
> p.s. She came in at just a hair over 18 lbs in the weigh-in.


Is that your workshop?? I run a Landscape Construction company, ride all sortsa bikes and surf (do my own ding repar etc) and you have a better equipped shop than me LOL!

RJ


----------



## Timan

Soma Doublecross


----------



## ohbother

*The new cx frame*

One image is after the first race on this frame - it was a little muddy. I crashed and broke the right shifter. In the next image I have gone with a single ring and bar end shifter. The bar end in only temporary until I find a used shifter. The frame handles really nice and bb is super stiff. It is very responsive - esp in the corners


----------



## bubbha70

2farfwrd said:


> Set up SS free/fixed 36:16.


I like those moustache handlebars. 
What brand are they?
How's do they handle?

Kind Regards,
bubbha70


----------



## Kram

*Frankenbike*



Gripped said:


> Okay, I'm cutting loose the mammoth thread but here's a link: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=7542. And to start off this one, here are my two bikes.
> 
> Bike 1: '04 Redline Conquest Pro frame powder coated black.
> 
> Bike 2: Merckx Alu-cross


An 80's Gitane purchased on Ebay for $5! Works surprisingly well. I added a new seatpost and saddle, used the front hub and had a pr of Cxp33's built using 36h and straight guage spokes. Added Ritchey mtb brake pads on the long reach CLB calipers. Had the rear triangle spread to 130mm spacing and put a 11x34mtb cassette on w/ an XTR derailer, bar end shifter. Shimano 600 brake hoods 42t Nervar crank and ritchey Speedmax 700x30 tires. She's fairly light @ 24.5 lbs.


----------



## vonteity

TOZOVR said:


> Is that your workshop?? I run a Landscape Construction company, ride all sortsa bikes and surf (do my own ding repar etc) and you have a better equipped shop than me LOL!
> 
> RJ


No, that's an actual shop.


----------



## TOZOVR

vonteity said:


> No, that's an actual shop.


 

Regardless, I need more tools!


----------



## Greg-O

.....


----------



## Mattman

*Out with the old....in with the new*

This is my new 2006 Poprad Disc. Both of my previously posted cross bikes are on ebay right now to help pay for this, hopefully before my wife finds out I have it.  

I'm really glad I went for the purchase, this baby rides like a dream. I guess I'll find out if the 10 speed 105 stuff can hold up to hauling my big carcass around on trails and roads.


----------



## Kram

Looks like my size. What are you selling??


----------



## Mattman

*Up for grabs*



Kram59 said:


> Looks like my size. What are you selling??


Selling a brand new (25-50 miles) 60cm IRO Robroy SS/fixed crossbike (measures more like a 57 or 58)

Also a 59cm 2002 Lemond Poprad all rebuilt with campy and many other upgrades.

Email me if interested, they are both currently on ebay. I did not list in the classifieds this time as it seems to result in a flood of scam attempts each time I do


----------



## Kram

Saw the Lemond. Unfortunately, it's a bit big for me. I need a 57 or 58 c-t or a 56 or so c-c.


----------



## fishlips

*Dream Cross*

No good pic at this time, will clean all my steeds and take pix soon.
B


----------



## thinkcooper

I finally got around to setting up a cross bike from binfulls of spare parts that've been collcting dust. Needed a few new bits and pieces, but the whole project's pricetag came in under $350.

The frame is a mid 80's Tange Prestige Team Stumpjumper, with the canti bosses rebrazed about 1.1 inches higher. The frame was then stripped and rattle can painted. The cherry old Mavic front and rear derailleurs are from the company's mid 80's Velo Tous Terrrain bandwagon product line - I was partners in an ad agency that did the advertising for Mavic in the 80's so had access to a lot of fun bits. The rear index shifts perfectly with Shimano 8 speed barcon SIS levers. The Paul's canti brakes are new, as are the cheapie wheelset and tires. Old kooka triple crank and rings, SPD SL pedals to fit my road shoes. The bars and stem are from an eBay seller - they "look" carbon but are really just a wrap around aluminum. They were dirt cheap. My favorite thing are the old first gen Campy Chorus brake levers. Silky smooth. Race crashed and pulled off only to languish in a box for almost two decades. A little sandpaper and these pull the Paul cantis great.

It's not the lightest, but it sure is fun. A week of spare moments here and there, some lost parts and boom - a cyclocross revival. Why oh why did I wait so long to do this....


----------



## ptrckbikes

*2005 Redline*

Here's my baby. No competition this year due to family obligations but I'm planning on a full season of Indy Cyclocross in 2006. Anybody in the Robinson, IL area planning on doing the DINO series?


----------



## trumpetman

*New Race Bike*

Feeling bummed about not being at nationals...but looking forward to the NC Winter Cup.

John


----------



## Mosovich

*To Trumpetman*

I met you at the NC UCI race, I was on the ALAN cking out your Ridley. I've got a couple of questions about your Reynolds wheels. 

Which model wheels are you using, and where did you get them.


----------



## trumpetman

*reynolds wheels*



Mosovich said:


> I met you at the NC UCI race, I was on the ALAN cking out your Ridley. I've got a couple of questions about your Reynolds wheels.
> 
> Which model wheels are you using, and where did you get them.


Those are Reynolds DV Cyclocross wheels and I got them through cyclocrossworld.com. They are great wheels that are very light and aero as well as being strong enough for cross. In addition to cross I use them in the summer on the road. A really great wheelset.

John


----------



## geoffss

*Here she is*


















sonofabeyotch, gonna have to ask Rumpfy how to add pics.

Empella Bonfire frame 53cm
Campy Daytona 9spd
Chorus/Open Pro rear wheel
White Industries(Rock Shox Disc)/WTB front wheel
FSA Gossamer cranks
Shimano Cross Cantis
Etc, Etc


----------



## xjoex

*cannondale*

I'm riding a cannondale optimo. But I changed out afew things, seat, wheels, tires and cassette. 










-joe


----------



## 1rideriam

*My Lemond Poprad*

I lucked out. I bought this Lemond Poprad frame,fork,seat,seatpost and wheels for $100.00
Then I found this site at www.Bicyclenut.com where I bought everything else for cheap. I love this bike and can't beleive I did'nt get one sooner. Now it's off to the races.


----------



## Kram

Thanks for the link. Great prices on stuff I need! BTW-nice bike!


----------



## Timgo2

*Flow*

Nice Poprad...I had one just like it.


----------



## Erotomaniac

Fort - Cross7005 

This bike is the used internet parts/leftover bike parts special. This baby isnt the prettiest bike on the block but it has 2 wheels and a drivetrain (soon) and will be my no 2. 

Fort 2002 frame, stem, lugged fork, tekro brake, record hs, 2 ritchey tires = $285 used, rbr classifieds (thanks james)
FSA platinum BB new = 20$ ebay
Tiagra shifters/FD, 105 rd, handlebars, seat and post, alex 450 wheels = from trek 1200 I had
Truv crankset = $55 used, rbr classifieds
Chain, cables/housing/front brake cable headtube hanger, tubes = 50$ new
Tiagra cassette = 4$ used but perfect it seems, ebay

Total is roughly $400 bucks.


----------



## cx&xc

Here is my ride for the season. We have a great series in Texas consisting of 13 races between 4 cities. Started the season racing C's, but moved up to B's for the rest of the races.
Built it up earlier this year. Ditched most of the stock parts. 
Bianchi Cross Concept - Scandium and Carbon triangle
Alpha Q Carbon Cross fork
FSA Carbon Team Compact Cranks 42t
Helium Tubies w/ Challenge Grifo / Ksyrium Elite as backup
Dura Ace shifters and 12-27 cassette
Paul NeoRetro brakes
Durace RearD./Ultegra FrontD.
Rithcey WCS stem
Thomson Masterpiece
Fizik Gobi (not pictured)
CrankBrother TwinTi 
American Classic Split Ring BB
Just a hair over 17 lbs.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## zank

Here she is. This was just after 30-34 race at natz. I wasn't sure how I felt about calling it a season, but I was happy that particular race was over.

photo credit to BBDave.


----------



## Ronsonic

*The final piece of phase one!*

The final piece of my master plan fell into place when my now-favorite LBS sold me a pair of NOS Suntour XC Pro brakes for the price on the little sticker $32.95. Great shop. Now for my first real cross bike.











The ancient and battlescarred frame and crank were found by simply asking on rec bike marketplace if anyone had my size for sale cheap. Thanks John. That's a Dura-ace crank with homebrew rings by the previous owner. The rest of the rig came from general scrounging and ebay and the junk box. 
Shifters are 9s Mirage, hubbubed to a Shimano 105 rear Der. Wheels are of paleozoic origins, D/A 8 speed with a spin-on last cog, no retainer ring - but they came with a 13-26 which is just about perfect with the 42 front. I'm good until the cogs wear out. The next step will be sew-ups. Anyway, it runs great and thanks to the forum for ideas and inspiration.

Ron


----------



## anthony_coley

*2006 Tsunami CX*

Here is my first cx bike, which I'm still piecing together.

I purchased it from Chucks for $295 and it came with an Italian ISIS BB, Carbon forks and integrated headset.

For 06, Tsunami (Kinesis) is using a standard frame with top tube cable bosses and 31.8 seat tube. They may have built the std. frame in other years, but the 06 is the only I know of for sure.

I'm waiting on ordered part to complete the build, so I don't know how it rides.

I'm use to compact frames, so I'm guessing the standard frame will feel strange at first.

Speaking of compact frame, did you notice the to tube? Apparently the painter doesn't know the difference between compact and standard frames. For $300, I'm ok with a mislabeled frame.

Standard frame (not compact):









Top tube with cable bosses on top:


----------



## BlueGiro

*My ride*

Here is my new cross rig, '05 Bianchi Cross Veloce. I like it so far, but I guess I like almost any Bianchi.


----------



## NHANNI

*Amore Bianchi*

2005 Bianchi Veloce converted to single ring 42 X 12-25. More or less off the rack, bike rocks. Super stiff, sprints great and mid-turn feed back is fantastic. Vento wheels are super bulletproof. It has served me well this season.


----------



## Erotomaniac

Here is a front shot, Its not the prettiest bike with the white fork, neon tape, and odd size frame tubing but it goes where I want to


----------



## Erotomaniac

Here is my first cross bike, I got the frame used and most of the parts were bought used or parts I had my on a trek 1200 I took apart. 

I run a 38 ring with 12-25 cassette,

I took it out for its first ride tonight, it was -10C but and to feel the cold air in my face after not riding for 2 months is a rush you seldom get. The Fort rides like a champ, shifts beautifully and rides just as well on road as off it. Did well in the snow, bush paths, grass, frozen dirt, frozen road surface, I love it. 

I only went on a 20 minute ride tonight but its was one of the best times on a bike


----------



## bkranich

*Cannondale FrankenCross*

I put this together with a lot of parts I had laying around, plus some Christmas presents to finish the job.

It started life as a Cannondale MTB frame I originally used as a SS. Wanted to get into CX, so figured it would be a good starter bike. Much like its owner, it's rugged, a little too heavy, and functional.

I love the Suntour Command levers. 7sp indexing works great w/the 7sp HG cassette, front shifter is friction, and I have the option to go friction for the rear if I need to. You don't need to take hands off the bars/levers to shift, and they don't get destroyed if you lay the bike down. I had to Dremel a little bit off the brake levers to get the shifters to mount as far down the bar as I did, but it's worth it. 

All in all, it's an awesome bike, and it handles like a champ off-road and on the road getting to the trail. I'm sure some day I'll eventually get a proper cross bike, but for now, this will do.

Brooks K.


----------



## Bdavid

*Here's mine*

Ridley Xnight frame and fork - 54cm
SRM DA Professional model -172.5
Ksyrium ES wheels w/ Maxxis Courchevals
Empella Froglegs
FSA seat post
Arion Saddle
Thomson Elite stem - 13cm
Kestrel Carbon Bar - 44cm
DA 10speed
I race this bike on the road as well so this is the RR version. For Cross I change the post to a thomson aluminum and I change the cranks to regular DA with 48/ 39 gearing. Cross race wheels are Cane Creek Cross with Tufos, and Ksyrium SL's with Tufo Clinchers.
I have no idea what it weighs, but I'm guessing no more than 17lbs.


----------



## useyourdagger

*Voodoo Loa titanium*

Loa ti frame, Morati ti fork, Centaur 10 speed, SRP Mr. Grumpy, Cane Creek tubulars, Race Face cranks.


----------



## Unoveloce

*My ti Desalvo*

Finally, I've gotten around to posting it. This repalced the Poprad that I had. I ractually raced it all season long, just without any logos or finish work. I literally took it off the jig at Mike's house on the Friday night before the Alpenrose race, built it up till about midnight, got up at 4:30 (I ive in Medford, 4.5hrs away) and raced the men's b's. I didn't even let Mike put in water bottle bosses, let alone beadblast, scotchbrite, pledge it and put on the decals, let alone a head badge. It spent the rest of the season with my name still scribbled on the DT in magic marker in Mike's handwriting. What a great bike it's been. Th eonly changes I've made since cross are the wheels and front shifting. For races I ran CXP 30's laced to Kings glued up with Challenges, used a single 42t with FSA carbon guards, and I gutted an old DA left STI for a dummy lever. It now has 48/38 front rings, real STI f/r, and cut down and respaced XTR hubs laced to Open Pros so I can run clinchers.


----------



## Gripped

Unoveloce said:


> I literally took it off the jig at Mike's house on the Friday night before the Alpenrose race, built it up till about midnight, got up at 4:30 (I ive in Medford, 4.5hrs away) and raced the men's b's.


I saw you with it in the parking lot that day. It looks a lot nicer now. I had a black Merckx ... or stealth black Redline. Can't recall which one I was riding around at the time.


----------



## OllyW

*Giant CX*











2005 Giant Cyclo Cross frameset
Campagnolo Centaur 10 speed groupset with 50-34 compact chainset and 13-29 cassette
Chorus / Open Pro wheelset
Shimano Cantis & SPDs
Bontrager Race X Lite finishing kit

It hasn't been built with the intention of racing. I've got it for getting out in the countryside and getting some miles in on the back lanes and bridalpaths. It makes a nice change from my mountain bike and is much more comfortable than the Giant TCR road bike it replaced.


----------



## e-RICHIE

*'cross - 7 days a week...*

thu: http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/bobbe...p://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/bobbesrs/my_photos
fri: http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/bobbe...p://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/bobbesrs/my_photos
sat: http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/bobbe...p://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/bobbesrs/my_photos
sun: http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/bobbe...p://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/bobbesrs/my_photos
mon: http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/bobbe...p://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/bobbesrs/my_photos
tue: http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/bobbe...p://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/bobbesrs/my_photos
wed: http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/bobbe...p://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/bobbesrs/my_photos


----------



## Gripped

e-RICHIE said:


> thu:
> <snip>


A man not afraid of the mud. Very nice.


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo

*Indy Fab*

That Ti Desalvo is sick!


----------



## bloodthirstylust

*crosscheck*

centaur groupo, velocity fusions, thomson post/stem, king, 44cm bell laps, old atacs, old xt cantis.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/williumbillium/99027419/"><img src="https://static.flickr.com/34/99027419_cc6e17dbf2.jpg" width="500" height="375" border="0" alt="crosscheck full" /></a>

more at: <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/williumbillium">www.flickr.com/photos/williumbillium</a>


----------



## Ai B.

*My Rock Lobster*

All steel Reynolds 853 custom color
Easton EC90x fork
CK headset
Paul brakes neo-retro front, touring rear
Salsa bell lap bars w/ Paul cross levers
Campy Chorus 10 shifters and derailleurs
Campy Record casette 13-29
FSA compact cross cranks 46-36
Candy Ti pedals
Ritchey WCS stem
Thomson Masterpiece seat post
Fizik Gobi saddle
Velocity Escape rims on Campy Neutron hubs w/ 32mm Grifo Challenge tubies
19.2 lbs.

Paul builds'em nice!


----------



## pdg60

*That is the best and most thoughtfully specd. 'cross rig...*



Ai B. said:


> All steel Reynolds 853 custom color
> Easton EC90x fork
> CK headset
> Paul brakes neo-retro front, touring rear
> Salsa bell lap bars w/ Paul cross levers
> Campy Chorus 10 shifters and derailleurs
> Campy Record casette 13-29
> FSA compact cross cranks 46-36
> Candy Ti pedals
> Ritchey WCS stem
> Thomson Masterpiece seat post
> Fizik Gobi saddle
> Velocity Escape rims on Campy Neutron hubs w/ 32mm Grifo Challenge tubies
> 19.2 lbs.
> 
> Paul builds'em nice!


I've ever seen. 
Excellent build not to mention beautiful.


----------



## Timgo2

*My Flow*

This is the picture of my Flow cross frame I raced this last season. We raced these two bikes we built last spring in a number of Bay Area/Santa Cruz races this year. We plan on doing a small production run starting the end of April after we finish some custom frames for some friends. We planned on doing it last year, but new "real jobs", babies/kids, surfing, cross racing etc. cut our free time down to nothing. We are ready this year though.


----------



## 12XU




----------



## weather

54cm double cross, interloc forks, 

possibly the most diverse parts group: campy veloce 10 ergo, 105 front derailleur, sram plasma rear derailleur, 8 speed HG70 cassette, 165mm sugino xd crankset, magura louise pro hubs with delgado cross rims. maxxis locust 35c.


----------



## sdneal

*Redline Conquest Ti*

Here is my new bike set up in commuter trim.

Redline Conquest Ti (56cm) w/Redline Carbon 'cross fork
Specialized BG handlebar
Ultegra 9-speed brifters, derailers, and BB
Ritchey WCS compact crank, 50/34
Avid SD7 linear pull brakes with Travel Agent adapters and Kool Stop red pads
Specialed Pave carbon-zertz seat post
Terry Fly saddle
Shimano 959 pedals
Shimano heavy ass road wheels

I have a set of Ultegra/Open-pro wheels waiting for tires. Can't wait to try this bike on the trails.


----------



## aljames

*Planet X Uncle John*

An eclectic mix of cheap but functional parts with more exotic stuff where it counts ....

Tubing: 7005 triple butted, triple heat treated, superlight Maxwall tubing
Planet X Carbon Cross Fork
Cane Creek S2 headset
New Centaur bottom bracket
Planet X 4 bolt stem with Cinelli Solido bars
Planet X carbon seatpost
Selle San Marco Aspide saddle
Campag Chorus chainset 48-39 or single 41 ring with chaingaurds
Ultegra cassette 12-27
Tiagra shifters (soon to be changed to Ultegra)
105 rear mech
Froggleg brakes
Mavic GP4 rims with either Dugast Rhinos or Dugast Typhoons
Shimano M540 pedals

Weight around 20 lbs (no weight weanie but I am 6' 5" so always have large bikes)

Makes a great cyclosportive bike as it has double bottle cage mounts as well as mudguard eyelets too. Apparently named after a cross dressing relative .....


----------



## physasst

*My baby*

Here's my cross bike, an 05 Kona JTS, 105 gruppo, Mavic wheelset and FSA 46/36 crankset-New.


----------



## Lectron

Specialized S-Works CX & Airborne Carpe Diem


----------



## arkadi01

*Another Redline*

Changed the brakes to Crane Creek SCX five, which rock, cut the steerer and dropped the saddle since I took this picute too. I love this bike.


----------



## ircbike

Here my new cross bike.


----------



## e-RICHIE

my webmaster's new toy:


----------



## bloodthirstylust

I can be your webmaster if you want?


----------



## Guest

Although I posted this in Bikes & Frames when I brought it home, I have not yet posted it here.

My new baby. True Temper frame and fork built by Doug Curtiss ( Curtlo ). Centaur 10, Ritchey seat post, stem and bars, Ultegra Hubs and MA3 rims with an American Classic Cassette, Regal Saddle. The pictures show Michelin tires, actually at the moment running Vredestein Campo Cross tires ( my no longer available favourites)

Love this bike.


----------



## [email protected]

*my new cross*

it a mountaincycle stumptown, rides great.
right now i am touring mexico, hence bottles and cages,
when i get home it goes into race mode.


----------



## Spiedo

This is my 1974 ALAN


----------



## bwade_913

Here's mine. It's a Tsunami frame from a SoCal builder named Russ Denny. This was a custom order and is unique AFAIK. Easton Ultralite tubes. Reynolds Ouzo Pro Cross fork, FSA carbon compact crank. Campy Record 9sp. I raced it 26 times in 2005 and had a good season.

Bret


----------



## psycholist

Here's mine


----------



## jeremyb

is that the carbon redline fork?

j


----------



## psycholist

jeremyb said:


> is that the carbon redline fork?
> 
> j


Yes it is..!


----------



## blkberry

Here is my Horse.










And here is my horse carrier.


----------



## china

Just finished building this one:


----------



## arsbars

My there is some hardware on this thread. 

Zanconato - I've been drooling over your website for about 30 minutes now.

Flow - Wow, your decals are amazing

DeSalvo guy - Sweet!

Here's my single speed machine. Built it up earlier this week. Still some gearing issues to fix up - but I am excited to try singlespeed in the local cross series.


----------



## quasimoto73

> My there is some hardware on this thread.


I've got to agree, just finished my Surly. Not horribly functional as a cross but comfy on the road, canals and wherever else I decide to go.


----------



## evilbeaver

Those are the coolest wheels I have ever seen on a Crosscheck.


----------



## Kram

*Here's mine.*

New (to me). 2001 Trek xo1, Mavic open pro's, Paul Thumbie shifters, Suntour XC Pro canti's, Tufo c28 Diamonds, D/A crank, 1x9, 12-27 rear, 39t front. 21 lbs. Feels light; got to get it out on some trails after they dry out since we were hit with a monsoon last week...


----------



## TOZOVR

...and remember that EVERY day is drag your 2 year old outside!


----------



## kannas

*finally a post*

orbea altec 2 (not the new geo ,like two or three years old). Roughly 52ST/53TT.
Sorry for the fugly and non proper set up rig, ie wasserbottle, missing rear tub and front brake. Its like a where's waldo for 'cross, what's f'd up...
oh its about 17lbs depending on wheel selection.


----------



## llama31

*Here's my C'dale cross*

Bought it used about a year ago. Looking for ways to spice it up. Just added red bar tape, but I'll probably change that. And I'm trying different saddles.


----------



## Mosovich

*Looks ready to roll*

What components does it have?


----------



## llama31

105, truvativ cranks, R550 wheels. It did fine for me in races last year...just looking to improve the asthetics somehow...i find it to be kind of boring.


----------



## DRLski

kannas said:


> orbea altec 2 (not the new geo ,like two or three years old). Roughly 52ST/53TT.
> Sorry for the fugly and non proper set up rig, ie wasserbottle, missing rear tub and front brake. Its like a where's waldo for 'cross, what's f'd up...
> oh its about 17lbs depending on wheel selection.


I want an Orbea cross bike so bad, too bad it's a $1000 just for the frame.


----------



## kannas

DRLski said:


> I want an Orbea cross bike so bad, too bad it's a $1000 just for the frame.


I was quoted $1200 frame and fork (zeus)


----------



## day1si

Here is my 02 KHS CX100 soft tail I just picked up, haven't even rode it yet. 
Chromoly steel
Cane Creek Headset, 3T bars, Truvative cranks, Shimano Sora drive train, Tektro Oryx brakes, Sun Rims wrapped in Kenda Kwicks…
Needs a bottom bracket and she should be ready to go.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

*FINALLY - My Las Cruces has been built!*

I FINALLY got my Las Cruces built, after having the frame for a couple of months.

It turns out that a 52cm was a little bit large for me, as evidenced by how little of the seatpost is showing, but my body is a little crazy in dimensions, so it works for me.

Dura-ace shifters, Ultegra derailleurs, Elita crank, ITM Super Over stem, Deda Newton 44cm bars, Candy pedals, a butt-load of headset spacers, and some bombproof wheels for commuting. I'm not sold on the yellow cork tape - I may be buying some Deda orange tape soon...

After my short test-ride, I'm pretty happy. It sure does better over the crappy roads in downtown Seattle than my carbon Look KG361.


----------



## kannas

*bike no.2*

my second bike set up for training w/ 39/52 chainrings.


----------



## gregc32

It arrived 2 days ago...put about 30 miles on it so far...It puts a big goofy smile on my face!


----------



## no-1

*Burley Harlow*

it's mine and i like it...


----------



## kannas

nice, what did it end up costing? I may ditch the metalic blue tape...perhaps.


----------



## lightsteel

*My ~18 lbs. SOMA Doublecross*

48 x 54 631 steel frame (4.1 lbs), WCS: bars, stem, fork, HS, Compact cranks, 32mm Tires. Ultegra 8 shifter, ders, Dura Ace BB, American Classic hubs, Revolution spokes, Velocity rims, Ti skewers, XT 8 11-28 cassette, Eggbeaters, Ultimate Ti post, SLR saddle, Avid Tri-Align brakes, aluminum and bolts = 18.2 lbs. Upcoming additions are 3 x TI Eggbeaters, KMC SL chain to reach 17.7 lbs. Not bad for a cheap steel frame and it rides so good.


----------



## drwaves

*Bontrager CX*

Old-school, baby.


----------



## DuGast

Ridley Crossbow, Campa Veloce, FSA, Ambrosio Nemesis wheels, Gommitalia tubes


----------



## alembical

To mark the passing of Kelly Bikes, I thought I would put up a couple pictures of my single-speed Knobby-X.

Kelly SS Knobby-x Frame (Platinum OX tubing)
Fork by Sacha of Vanilla fame
front wheel - Roubaix Pro
rear wheel - Paul hub with open pro
Rear Brake - Paul (neo-retro? ** ANYBODY KNOW BY LOOKING? **)
Front Brake - Shimano
Cranks - Race Face
Seat Post - Thomson
Bars - Salsa Bell Lap
Seat - Flite









































Edited to add: hmm... I wonder why the dreaded red x's popped up today.....
Re-edited to add: ... and now they are gone... strange....


----------



## dyg2001

Nice bike. Yes, that is a Paul Neo-Retro: http://www.paulcomp.com/neoretro.html


----------



## Merckx Rider

Great bike, I got my Ridley last year and love it I'll post a pic later


----------



## Timgo2

My new Blue


----------



## Timgo2

*Blue CX 6.5*

My new Blue CX 6.5. Very nice riding bike.


----------



## 1rideriam

*Your my boy Blue*

Ok here is my Blue Cyclocross. I love it!!! Most of the parts are from my Lemond. Im getting a new wheel set this week This bike is plush


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

Nice Blue.

I was considering a Blue RC4/6 carbon-fiber bike with full Dura-ace a few days ago, but was told that Blue and Softride are both teetering on the brink of going out of business. I didn't want to be without a warranty in case something happened, so I bough a Cervelo Soloist Carbon instead.


----------



## 2muchCX

*My new S-works*

Here is my 'new' Specialized; 2006 frame and everything except the wheels is new. I'm pleased so far; 1st race here in the NW is 2 weeks away


----------



## Amnesia

DuGast said:


> Ridley Crossbow, Campa Veloce, FSA, Ambrosio Nemesis wheels, Gommitalia tubes



Weooow, nice. Ordered that frame today - Minus the Python tho. Budget says I have to go alloy for a start.


----------



## yukmak

*Surly Crosscheck*

Just finished it this weekend. It will get ridden on paved roads, dirt roads, and some singletrack in south suburban Denver. No racing, sounds like fun, but I haven't got the legs, lungs, or time.


----------



## bm

Looks Good!

I have the same frame but it's apart right now and i'm going to rebuild soon.

What crank is that?

Can you list out some of the other parts? Thanks.



yukmak said:


> Just finished it this weekend. It will get ridden on paved roads, dirt roads, and some singletrack in south suburban Denver. No racing, sounds like fun, but I haven't got the legs, lungs, or time.


----------



## yukmak

*Thanks!*

I'm not sure what the crankset is, I can't see any brand names on it. It came originally on my wife's Crosscheck, which is a pea green one bought in 2001. I think it was a "trekking" crankset with the granny removed, it was 48-36. I put a MTB crankset on her Crosscheck because she wanted lower overall gearing, and put a 24T granny on her original crankset, and put it on this bike. I am having some shifting issues in the front, so I might switch it out, the rings are not pinned and ramped, it is that cheap. That was the theme for this bike, cheap. I started with a new frame, then got some Triple/9-speed Ultegra brifters off the local Craigslist. I had a handlebar laying around, and got some Dura-Ace hubs laced to Mavic Open Pro rims off e-Bay. That was probably the best deal, $78, it was one of those stores that sells things on e-Bay for you, and they called them "rims" instead of a wheelset, so I think a lot of people that might have bid on it skimmed over them. The tires have since been switched out to IRC CX 700x42's. I wanted large-volume semi-slicks, and the CX came the closest, even though they had one large string of knobs right down the middle that was causing annoying buzz on paved roads. A set of box cutters and 15 minutes of work took care of that, now it is as smooth as a road tire (not really but close enough).

Whew, I'm being long-winded. Other components include:
Time ATAC pedals (already had)
Nashbar canti's
steel Shimano road cassette 11-25
Dura-Ace cables and housing (from LBS)
Dura-Ace chain
Nashbar square taper BB
Deore rear derailer (in case I switch to a MTB cassette later)
LX front derailer, which is not working well with my road shifters
Cane creek S-3 headset (LBS installed headset and fork. Only thing I didn't do myself)
Salsa high-rise stem (from LBS)
Forte in-line brake levers
Older Trek saddle I had laying around, fastened to older seatpost I had laying around
and other assorted odds and ends from the LBS. I try to balance my spending between mail-order and my LBS's.


----------



## crosstrained

*my new IF*

Just got this bike all finished up.It handles perfectly and fits me like a glove.
I plan to commute to work with it as well as do 3 or 4 races this season.


----------



## jeremyb

crosstrained said:


> Just got this bike all finished up.It handles perfectly and fits me like a glove.
> I plan to commute to work with it as well as do 3 or 4 races this season.


thats a sweet bike! I like the blue.


----------



## ojingoh

drwaves said:


> Old-school, baby.


:thumbsup: my introduction to cyclocross bikes.


----------



## KWillets

*Nashbar X frame*

Here are some pics from its inaugural dirt run. I took it out into Golden Gate Park and ran over a variety of surfaces, from hardpack to loose sand (sometimes with no warning). The stiff frame and fork helped muscle through the deep parts without bogging down. I'm a 'cross newbie, so I didn't go all out, but it felt stabler than I expected, and climbing went well. It was a blast. So far I haven't dumped it.


----------



## racerjake

*My old Tsunami, updated*

Here's my Tsunami I bought from Chuck's a couple of years ago. This will be my third race season on it, still going strong. I set it up for road in the middle of the summer when my bike was in the shop. Looks cool, huh? Those are Reynolds Alta Race wheels with Michelin Carbon tires. The tires and long wheelbase made for a nice stable ride at the extremely bumpy Floyd Bennett Field races in Brooklyn. The only other update is the Magic stem and Cinelli bars for a more modern look than that dumb Kore stem from Icycles. I also kept only one Salsa top-mount brake lever, and moved it all the way against the stem. It's nice for high speed dismounts where you need to keep the rig stable. I don't use the top-mount for anything else. It was nice to have two water bottle mounts too for road use. The pedals are first generation DA SPD. I'm partial too them, and I can use either road or mtn shoes without switching pedals.


----------



## giovanni sartori

*Redline Cross*

Here's my ride for this year. I sold my Bianchi Axis and bought a new (2004) Redline conquest off Craigslist. Here are the components:

Campy Centaur 10 speed group
FSA Carbon Pro Elite 46/36 crankset
Ambrosio Crono F20 tubular rims with Chorus hubs and Tufo Elite LPS tires
Deda Newton bar/stem
Thomson seatpost
Egg beaters
cheap ass Tektro $8 brakes
Sella Itala Flite seat

I've got 120 road miles on it but have yet to race it - can't wait!


----------



## george7117

As posted in another thread ....... 06/07 Ridley Crosswind. Built up with Ultegra (some new, some out of my parts bin) Ritchey WCS stem, bars, post, Time carbon pedals, and a set of first generation Mavic Ksyrium SLs that I had sitting on the rack. (bashed 'em the first day........) Paul's Neo Retros up front, with touring cantis in the rear. ( Have since decided that those were a waste of money for Colorado, Avids would do just fine) FSA chainrings: 48/38 with a 12/25 in the rear. 

Weight is just shy of 19 pounds (18.98). Rides good, stiff, but not overly so. I expected a better finish than a powder coat with stickers on top. Oh well, we'll see. First race in 10 days.


----------



## Mosovich

*Very nice.*

Sizing question: What size frame did you buy and how tall are you?


----------



## george7117

On the Ridley Crosswind:

Frame size: 54 cm (c-c), it measures 58 c-top of seat tube. Top tube measures about 54.5 c-c.

I am 70" tall with a 32.5" inch inseam. 

I would not go ANY bigger because of the standover height. Stem is a 110 mm, but could be longer. My road frame is a 55cm seat tube c-c with a 55.5 cm top tube, if that helps.

The bars are about 5.5 cm below the seat as it stands now. Could be lower, but the Boulder Center for Sports Medicine recommends no more than 10 cm difference between seat and bars, and that's on a road bike. So, I'll stay where I'm at for now. 

Hope that helps.

DG


----------



## samtaylor1

Here is my "almost" complete, but DEFINITLY ride'olishis Scott Quiring CycloCorss bike. Today I took it out for the first time and I had so much fun. I had never ridden a cyclocross bike before and the experience was so much better then I imagined (doesn't happen often, unfortunately usually the opposite). Anyways, Scott is such an awesome builder and my man Matt (at American Cyle and Fitness in Royal Oak MI) who helped me pick out the parts deserves a shot out as well.

I was pleasantly surprised that the S & S couplers have no noticable down sides- and I am a big boy on this bike.

The bike is stiff yet forgiving and climbs much better then I do.

I will be changing a few things on the bike. First SPD pedals have to go, it is too mudy here for those (specific recommendations?). Also I will be getting a Thompson stem as soon as I get the bike completely dialed into fit me. And goodbye carbon handlebars (my current stem wouldn't fit my new handlebars).

I hope you enjoy the pictures at least a fraction of a percent as much as I love riding this bike.


----------



## YuriB

bianchi volpe


----------



## otis530

*Scott CX Team*

This is my new Scott cross - my first cross bike. I've got a Scott CR1 road and Scale 10 mountain bike I like so much I decided to give this one a try. It looks nice, but actually feels a little heavy next to my other two. It came with Mavic Aksiums; I pulled out my old Heliums, I kind of like the look of them here. I've got a set of CXP33s I might use as well. Otherwise it's stock except for the Ritchey WCS stem, and Flite saddle. I was going to swap out the Scott bars for Ritchey, but these feel really nice. They've got a nice flat top and the bend goes right into the hoods so you have a long section to hold on, almost like using barends on a mountain bike. Those are old old SPDs (my first set from 1991 - still work great!), I've got a set of new ones on the way, and a plastic Specialized bottle cage. I'm waiting on some Scott carbon cages for my other bikes so I may borrow one of those for the cross if I use one for races.


----------



## ndbike

otis530 said:


> This is my new Scott cross - my first cross bike. I've got a Scott CR1 road and Scale 10 mountain bike I like so much I decided to give this one a try. It looks nice, but actually feels a little heavy next to my other two. It came with Mavic Aksiums; I pulled out my old Heliums, I kind of like the look of them here. I've got a set of CXP33s I might use as well. Otherwise it's stock except for the Ritchey WCS stem, and Flite saddle. I was going to swap out the Scott bars for Ritchey, but these feel really nice. They've got a nice flat top and the bend goes right into the hoods so you have a long section to hold on, almost like using barends on a mountain bike. Those are old old SPDs (my first set from 1991 - still work great!), I've got a set of new ones on the way, and a plastic Specialized bottle cage. I'm waiting on some Scott carbon cages for my other bikes so I may borrow one of those for the cross if I use one for races.


Nice looking ride. Heliums make great wheels for 'cross. Take the bottle cage out though, you won't need it and if you have to shoulder the bike it will just get in the way.


----------



## crosstrained

*my Sachs cross bike*

Bought this Richard Sachs as a used frameset a few years ago. Its been repainted by Joe Bell and built with several different components before I decided to use 8 speed Shimano XTR drivetrain with Ultegra bar end shifters and a Ritchey crankset on this bike.The wheels are dura-ace hubs on Mavic rims built by Berlin Bike. I cant say enough about the handling , construction or aesthetics of this bike.
PS- its clean now,but it wont be for long!


----------



## jtferraro

Donnie,

Drool, Drool, Drool... looking forward to seeing it 'live'!


----------



## crosstrained

Thanks Jeff!
PS- clean out your PM box


----------



## Maxam

My '06 Jamis Nova...


----------



## DRLski

Just finished my new '07 Redline Conquest Pro w/ Campy Centaur 10spd


----------



## Lord Taipan

DRLski said:


> Just finished my new '07 Redline Conquest Pro w/ Campy Centaur 10spd


Let me be the first to say....SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jss224

2006 Independent Fabrication Steel Planet Cross
Alpha Q CX Fork
Cane Creek S2 Headset
Shimano Ultegra Crankset
Shimano Ultegra Bottom Bracket
Shimano Ultegra Rear Derailleur
Shimano Ultegra Front Derailleur
Shimano Ultegra Cassette 12-27
Shimano Ultegra Chain
Shimano Ultegra STI Shifters
Paul Neo-Retro Brakes
DT Swiss 240s Hubs
Velocity Escape Rims
Tufo Elite Cross Tires
Full Speed Ahead OS-140 Stem
Full Speed Ahead Wing Pro Bar
Thomson Elite Seatpost
Bontrager Race Lite Saddle


----------



## cx&xc

*My Cross rig for 2006*

Here is my cross rig for 2006. Just got it built.  
07' Ridley Crosswind/Python fork 
FSA TeamCompact Carbon cranks 50/42/ AC bb
EggBeater Triple Ti
Spooky brakes
BontyXXXCarbon seatpost/ Specialize Toupe saddle
Zipp303's/Tufo Flexus backup Helium/Challenge Grifo
DuraAce 12/27 cassette
DuraAce front/rear der.
RitcheyWCS stem/Ritchey BioMax bar


----------



## hellboy

here is my cross bike.









and my back up.








Thanks.


----------



## DRLski

hellboy said:


> here is my cross bike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


is that custom painted? what year?


----------



## hellboy

yes I had it powder coated 2004.
Thanks.


----------



## Tony Montana

*Warning...Purists avert your eyes!*

Here's my ride. It's clearly not set up as a racer (alhough I have done several endurance and 24 hour races on it). I mostly use it for trail riding. Here's the rundown:

Strong Frames custom Ti Overlander
Wound Up cross fork
Avid mechanical discs
King hubs and headset
Stan's rims
DT spokes
FSA cranks and BB
Salsa Bell Lap bar
Strong steel stem
Strong Ti post
WTB Mutanoraptor tires
Ultegra shifters and derailleurs
XT 11/34 cassette


----------



## SpeedByBill

*BMC Cross Machine*

Just completed - 

BMC Cross Machine - with SRAM Force - the rear is fantastic, really easy to use in rough terrain, the front is less good. FSA cranks, Fulcrum Racing 1 wheels with Tufo tubulars. Bars and stem are temporary while I dial in the set-up.


----------



## MisterX

*My bike*

I built my bike. Here it is 

I mostly ride it on the streets back and forth to work.


I have a small thread on another site where I describe some things which I did when buidling it. 

How to build cyclocross bike


----------



## Unoveloce

*Here's the Desalvo*

All ready to race this weekend. Too bad I'm not. New babies this summer really scaled back the fitness. This year is just going to be fun when I can, and hopefully next year I can rampit back up for the A masters.


----------



## CC09

*2003 Fuji Cross*










My new (well im the third owner) 2003 fuji cross. x-fusion tubing, pro series. alu frame with carbon fork. "borrowed" most of the parts from the road bike:
shimano canti's
avid hangers (note awesome purple rear hanger)
nuevation r28sl2's 
michelin mud2 clinchers w/ salsa tubes
ritchey wcs bars/stem
ritchey pro alu post
fuji saddle (its the original, so worn and so cool looking).
105 drivetrain, 12-25 cassette
wipperman 10 speed chain
bontrager race gxp crank w/ external bb
fsa 48/38 rings
cinelli bar tape, cateye screw in bar plugs
shimano spd pedals
cateye astrale 8/polar f6 - as this bike will be doing double duty for the next 2 months i still sort of need that stuff for training. for road riding ill swap the pedals to my keos, pop on a bottle cage or two, and actaully use the computer/hrm.


----------



## CrossWorkOrange

*Felt F1X 2006*

This is my first cross bike. 
Everything is stock, though I am going to upgarde the pedals to Time ATAC's or Crank Bros Candy. 
Eventually get a better set of wheels, and maybe some red Tufo tires.


----------



## cx_fan

*Finally up and running again*

So I have had my Empella for the last couple of years. Had DA on it, sold it and was able to purchase a new Rival kit. Pictured with race wheels (Mavic Heliums with Tufo Prestige) but everyday wheels (Mavic Classic Pros with Vittoria Evo XG)

It is a great race bike and ride. The Rival stuff is very nice. The difference between Rival and Force for the parts that I used (ft and rear der, crank/BB, shifters, chain and cassette) was a mere 85grams. Not enough to justify the $350 dollar price difference.


----------



## Catsoft

*Rocky Mountain CXR*

My new Babe....



Just one race old


----------



## Kram

Nice. Whadya got on her?


----------



## Tumppi

*DeRosa*

My new training bike


----------



## zoikz

*New Planet Cross*

First ride on it I learned some important lessons. First of which was don't follow your buddy on the dual suspension. Second of which was this bike is sprinkled with fairy dust. I don't know what they do at IF, but this is the best bike I've ever ridden. No idea how they can make a bike that picks through low speed single track one day and then you can go big ring hammering with your road team the next day. My buddy on the dual was making fun of cross before our ride....now he's looking for a cross bike after I kicked his arse. If there is only one bike to have, this is it.


----------



## DRLski

Tumppi said:


> My new training bike


wow, if that's a training bike what is your race bike?


----------



## Tumppi

DRLski said:


> wow, if that's a training bike what is your race bike?


We have not so many cx races here in Finland. Cyclocross is pure training and fun with stutted tyres. Already 30cm snow here.:cryin: 

Look585 is my roadbike.


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo

*boy does that look familiar....*



zoikz said:
 

> First ride on it I learned some important lessons. First of which was don't follow your buddy on the dual suspension. Second of which was this bike is sprinkled with fairy dust. I don't know what they do at IF, but this is the best bike I've ever ridden. No idea how they can make a bike that picks through low speed single track one day and then you can go big ring hammering with your road team the next day. My buddy on the dual was making fun of cross before our ride....now he's looking for a cross bike after I kicked his arse. If there is only one bike to have, this is it.


Pearl Orange Planet-X with block decals. Very Nice.


----------



## markhr

Frame – Condor Cycles custom EM2 Baracchi Cyclocross with disc tab option
Fork – Kona Project 2 disc
Headset – Cane Creek S6
Stem – Deda Big Logo 10cm
Handlebars – Deda Big Piega 44cm
Shifters – Campagnolo Chorus carbon
Derailleurs – Campagnolo Chorus
Hubset – DT Swiss 240S disc 32 hole
Cassette – Campagnolo Chorus 10 13-26
Skewers - Shimano
Spokes – stainless straight gauge
Rims – Mavic CXP33 black 32 hole
Tyres – Specialized All Condition Armadillo 700x25
Crankset – Powercranks fixed length basic 172.5mm isis</ST1 110pcd 36/46 / Deda Dpower 172.5 36/46
BB – Deda Dpower Ti
Seat post – Deda Metal Stick
Saddle – Selle Italia Prolink Gel Flow
Brakes – <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com







<st1:address w:st="on">Avid Ball Bearing Road</st1:address></st1:Street> disc brake and disc
Pedals – Time Atac XS


----------



## plussa

Felt F1X 2006, stock except the SLR and Nokian Hakkapeliitta W106 studded tyres.
Size 57cm fits me nicely, I'm 184cm


----------



## Kram

Nice bike. Nice pic.


----------



## masongsp

That's an awesome picture! (nice bike too!)


----------



## gray8110

My cross steed (and the back wheel of a few other non-cross steeds) after a typically muddy day of Oregon cross.


----------



## ®andyA

*Newbie checking in...*

CX newbie checking in...

I've actually had my CX bike since '02, but haven't raced until this past weekend. For the first few years I had it, my Carpe Diem was config'd as a roadie.

I wanted to try out CX racing this year so I modified it to be more CX-specific. After racing for the first time this past weekend, I am absolutely addicted!

Here's the ride:




























And here's a pic at the race:










Cheers,


----------



## kvn371

*You're gonna poke your eye out!*

It's not a b-b gun, but it is a Slingshot DD-X. Scott Templar over at Slingshot bikes was great to work with. Here's my build...

Slignshot DD-X frame and fork
Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL wheels
Vittoria XG pro tires 
Truvativ Roleur cranks
Ultegra 9 speed shifters and derailleurs
Thomson Elite seatpost
Filte saddle
FSA XC-115 stem
Bontrager Cyclocross bars
Crank Brothers eggbeater pedals


----------



## willapaj

Put all the parts off my old road bike on a Surly cross-check to come up with this. I love it. 




I know that one's blurry, but it shows the color really well. It's a lot prettier green than in the pictures on the surly website or QBP.
The Specs:
Surly cross-check frame/fork, 62cm
Nothing fancy wheels, Maxxis Larsen Mimo CX tires, 700x35
Cane Creek S8 headset
Cane Creek front brake lever
Ultegra 9spd shifter/brake lever
Dura-Ace rear derailleur (previous generation)
Dura-Ace cranks (really old, square taper)
Sugino 40t ring (no guards yet)
Dura-Ace 11-25 cassette
Bontrager bar/stem
cheapo pedals
and my favorite part: Weinman mafac copy cantilever brakes. Pretty much exact same design as spooky/empellas, just a lot heavier, but who cares
Avid tri-dangle cable hanger (in old school purple)
etc...


----------



## willapaj

kvn371 said:


> It's not a b-b gun, but it is a Slingshot DD-X. Scott Templar over at Slingshot bikes was great to work with. Here's my build...
> 
> Slignshot DD-X frame and fork
> Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL wheels
> Vittoria XG pro tires
> Truvativ Roleur cranks
> Ultegra 9 speed shifters and derailleurs
> Thomson Elite seatpost
> Filte saddle
> FSA XC-115 stem
> Bontrager Cyclocross bars
> Crank Brothers eggbeater pedals


Since when has slingshot made normal bikes (without the cable/spring downtube)?


----------



## knobbietyre

BMC Cross Machine CX01
Easton EC90 Fork
Ritchey WCS Carbon Headset
FSA SLK Compact Megaexo 36/46 Cranks & BB
Crank Brothers Egg Beater Pedals
Dura Ace Front and Rear Derailleurs
Dura Ace Chain
Dura Ace 12-25 Cassette
Dura Ace Levers/Shifters
Spooky Brakes w/Ritchey Pads
Mavic Ksyrium ES Rims & Hubs
Maxxis Mimo Larsen Tires
Easton EC 90 Equipe Carbon Bars
Tune (Gold) Stem
Tune (Gold) Seat Post
Selle Italia SLR/XC Saddle

Rides nice, much diffrent fom my JTS


----------



## allons-y

that is perhaps one of the most high-zoot bling bling dream cross rides i have ever seen.

if it were mine there would be a few minor changes, but that is one sweeeeeet rig. loose the bottle cage tho.


----------



## kvn371

*Since... September 2005*



willapaj said:


> Since when has slingshot made normal bikes (without the cable/spring downtube)?


SLINGSHOT INTRODUCES U.C.I. LEGAL CYCLO-CROSS FRAME 

Grand Rapids, August 15, 2005-Introducing the DD-X; Slingshot Bicycle Company’s first production double diamond frame. As long time cyclo-cross race fanatics, the folks at Slingshot had grown tired of the design competition rules of the U.C.I. regulations. 

“We have been producing double diamond race frames for our pros for a few years in order for them to race on the national scene. This exposure has led to tremendous consumer interest in our DD-X project” said Slingshot President, Scott Templar. The main criteria used in the development of the frame, was to design the ultimate race machine, within U.C.I. regulations. 

In addition to the outlaw status, there were some design limitations with the cross frames using the famous SPT (Sling Power Technology). “They are crazy fast and comfortable for cross, but the compact frame and cable design made shouldering the bike a challenge” said Templar. The new DD-X frame features a horizontal top tube with plenty of room for quick and easy transport over barriers. 

The main triangle of the DD-X is butted lightweight 7005 aluminum which Slingshot has designed specific for cross. The top tube has been ovalized for quick hand placement during high speed barrier dismounts, while the down tube is round which allows the rider to quickly grab and shoulder in one quick motion. To keep things comfy during the hour long pain fest – the DD-X comes with a vibration absorbing carbon fiber rear with monocoque cantilever brake pivots. 

The Slingshot DD-X is priced at $1,250 for the frame and will be available in limited quantities for 2005. Slingshot is currently taking orders for the DD-X which will be ready for shipping in early September, 2005. The slingshotbikes.com site will be updated soon with all the DD-X information. You can also email us for pictures [email protected] or call 888-530-5556. 

Slingshot Bicycle Company is based in Grand Rapids, Michigan and has been producing high performance bicycles since 1982. 

http://www.slingshotbikes.com/news/article.cfm?article_id=49


----------



## HoSS

That Hot Tubes looks familiar, did I sell that to you? I wish I'd kept that one. It was a nice bike.



gray8110 said:


> My cross steed (and the back wheel of a few other non-cross steeds) after a typically muddy day of Oregon cross.


----------



## gray8110

HoSS said:


> That Hot Tubes looks familiar, did I sell that to you? I wish I'd kept that one. It was a nice bike.


It's certainly possible. I think I bought it in May of '05. It was Will Frischkorn's cross bike at some point before that.


----------



## HoSS

Yep, that's the one. I picked it up from Will a few years ago. Glad to see it's being put to good use.



gray8110 said:


> It's certainly possible. I think I bought it in May of '05. It was Will Frischkorn's cross bike at some point before that.


----------



## Ska!

Here’s my Surly fresh from the assembly line in my basement. Built up from parts laying around in said basement; for the most part at least.

Surly Cross-Check frame and fork
9 spd Campy Chorus shifters and derailleurs
Campy Record cassette and Chain
Thomson Elite stem and seat post
Selle Italia SLR Ti saddle
Chris King headset
Time ATAC carbon world cup pedals
FSA Gossamer Mega Exo compact cranks and rings
Spinergy SR-3 wheelset and skewers
Frogglegs cantilever brakes
Profile bars
Maxxis Locust CX tires

Not as nice as some of the other bikes in this thread but it rides way better than I thought. It’s a riot!


----------



## knobbietyre

Nice ride, all business in black. You mus have quite a basement! Bet it rides nice and as you say these bikes are a riot!!!


----------



## keepitsimplespeed

*BMC frame*

The BMC looks beautiful - but does the bottom of the tob tube slice into one's shoulder when the bike is shouldered? Since it's "t-shaped" I wonder...


----------



## knobbietyre

keepitsimplespeed said:


> The BMC looks beautiful - but does the bottom of the tob tube slice into one's shoulder when the bike is shouldered? Since it's "t-shaped" I wonder...


It does to a degree, however the top tube is quite rounded and when I am shouldering the bike it tends to sit on an angle. Therfore it tends to rest on the flat side of the tube when sitting on my shoulder. I hope that this helps.


----------



## TCX-Psycho-Cross

*Giant TCX Representing*

This is my current cross bike and my second one will be here next week and built the following week. I will be doing a few races in the North Carolina Winter Cup Series.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

gotta represent with Steelman...


----------



## Francis Cebedo

The steel fork was gorgeous but the Easton carbon was supple.


----------



## SaddleBags

francois said:


> gotta represent with Steelman...


Nice looking Steelman....
How are those AC 350s holding up? Do you race on those?


----------



## Francis Cebedo

SaddleBags said:


> Nice looking Steelman....
> How are those AC 350s holding up? Do you race on those?


I haven't raced this bike.

The wheels have Sapim spokes and ceramic bearings and are pretty cool. The rear hub developed some side to side play that was hard to get rid off without getting drag. A friend showed me how to tighten the cones while the wheels are in the bike. That seemed to do the trick.

fc


----------



## SaddleBags

S-Works Tricross


----------



## bicyclenerd

Here is my 2006 Cannondale Cross bike - I was supposed to get a 2007 Cannondale Caad9 cross frame from team but they were shipping really slow so I just opted to take what I could get because the season was starting. I really like this bike, it is light and rides nice, honestly I like the black frame. I changed out the fork and put on a 2005 Alpha Q.

The zipps are only for show in this photo, I haven't actually raced them. The wheels are older and the rear has a crack, I was just stretching tires on them and thought it would look cool so I set the bike up with the 303's. It normally either has velocity escape tubulars with DA10 hubs and grifos or kysiriums with Vittoria's.

Frame: Cannondale optimo
Fork: Alpha Q
Headset: FSA
Crankset: FSA slk carbon singe ring
Pedals: Cranks Bros Candy
Stem: Cdale Fire
Bars: Cdale FIre
Drivetrain: DA10
Seatpost: Easton EC70 Carbon
Seat: Arione
Brakes: Pauls
Wheel options: Velocity Escape Tubulars, Mavis Kysirum


----------



## toddre

Ska! said:


> Here’s my Surly fresh from the assembly line in my basement. Built up from parts laying around in said basement; for the most part at least.
> 
> Surly Cross-Check frame and fork
> 9 spd Campy Chorus shifters and derailleurs
> Campy Record cassette and Chain
> Thomson Elite stem and seat post
> Selle Italia SLR Ti saddle
> Chris King headset
> Time ATAC carbon world cup pedals
> FSA Gossamer Mega Exo compact cranks and rings
> Spinergy SR-3 wheelset and skewers
> Frogglegs cantilever brakes
> Profile bars
> Maxxis Locust CX tires
> 
> Not as nice as some of the other bikes in this thread but it rides way better than I thought. It’s a riot!


Suddenly I feel there is hope with my Cross Check


----------



## SaddleBags

Specialized S-Works Tricross - Updated Pic
Ultegra Crank * Spot 42t and Chainguard * Ultegra Brifters * Ritchey WCS Stem * Ritchey Pro Bar * Specialized Pave Carbon Seatpost * Shimano WH550 Wheels * Ritchey Speedmax 32c Tires* Cane Creek Cantis


----------



## toddre

Ska! said:


> Here’s my Surly fresh from the assembly line in my basement. Built up from parts laying around in said basement; for the most part at least.
> 
> Surly Cross-Check frame and fork
> 9 spd Campy Chorus shifters and derailleurs
> Campy Record cassette and Chain
> Thomson Elite stem and seat post
> Selle Italia SLR Ti saddle
> Chris King headset
> Time ATAC carbon world cup pedals
> FSA Gossamer Mega Exo compact cranks and rings
> Spinergy SR-3 wheelset and skewers
> Frogglegs cantilever brakes
> Profile bars
> Maxxis Locust CX tires
> 
> Not as nice as some of the other bikes in this thread but it rides way better than I thought. It’s a riot!


Any idea on the weight of that bad boy surly? thanks


----------



## hell_on_wheels

*Poprad Build*

I just finished buliding this up. It's equipped with a Sram Rival drive train, and the only Shimano parts on the bike are the pedals (soon to be replaced).


----------



## terry b

My first foray into the CX world - Moots Psychlo-X.

Designed to be a all-arounder travel bike, I had this frame custom built with S&S couplers.

Build:

Moots Psychlo-X, 56.5 stock geometry with a 1.5CM headtube increase.
CB Candy pedals
DA9 shifters, rear derailleur, 12x27 cassette, chain
Campy Chorus compact FD
Cane Creek cantis
Cane Creek levers
Mavic Ksyrium wheels
Michelin Jet tires
FSA compact crank, 50x38 for now
SLR saddle
Thomson road stem, 120cm
Ritchey WCS post
ITM Pro 260 bars
Deda tape
Ritchey WCS fork
King mango headset
Polar 725 sensor


----------



## 1speed_Mike

*Empella Bonfire....*

Finally got my Empella Bonfire CX finished and ready for Winter! Just mounted my new Nokian W240s! It's been a work in progress with tweaks here and there, but it's pretty much done. Forecast is for freezing rain tomorrow and Saturday  Perfect! :thumbsup:


----------



## jeremyb

Do I see a derailleur on that thing?

Cool looking Empella.


----------



## 1speed_Mike

jeremyb said:


> Do I see a derailleur on that thing?
> 
> Cool looking Empella.


Thanks....Yep, I sold-out and went to gears on this one! 2 derailleurs and 20-speeds! I must be gettin' old!

M.


----------



## djg

NOS frame that I just built up.
Serotta steel frame and fork
Centaur mostly
XTR cantis
Eurus wheels
Time pedals


----------



## texyak

*Okay, I'll bite...*

2006 Bianchi San Jose & a 2006 Burley Harlow


----------



## drosenberg

*2007 Motobecane Fantom Cross*

View attachment 76066


I just got this. I'm new to Cyclocross bikes. I actually bought this bike to do a long Rail Trail ride this summer.


----------



## fritZman

Here's my new Frankenstein CX build.

2007 Giant TCX large frame with integrated FSA headset 
Easton EC90X fork
Richey Pro 120mm stem with 17deg offset 
Salsa Pro Moto 11 deg carbon bar (23” cut) 
Cane Creek levers 
Tektro BX25 v-brakes (shorter 95mm arms, but not mini-v short) 
SRAM 8 speed rear twist shifter 
ODI Rogue lock-on grips (full length on left, cut on right) 
Maxm seatpost 
WTB Stealth saddle 
FSA Gossamer cranks 
42t Al chainring 
42t Wetzikon chain guide 
3rd eye chain watcher 
SRAM PC68 chain 
Shimano XT 8-speed cassette 11-30 
2007 SRAM X-9 rear derailleur with super short cage
Crank Creek CroMo pedals 
American Classic Hurricane wheels 
Maxxis Raze tires
Michelin latex tubes
Endroforkseals hybrid ceramic bearings for the wheels and BB

It's a very nice ride (17.9 lbs) with the control benefits of MTB and speed of CX.


----------



## grafficprod

hey I'm just starting to build up my cross check. what BB did you go with and why?


----------



## mtb_frk

kvn371 said:


> It's not a b-b gun, but it is a Slingshot DD-X. Scott Templar over at Slingshot bikes was great to work with. Here's my build...
> 
> Slignshot DD-X frame and fork
> Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL wheels
> Vittoria XG pro tires
> Truvativ Roleur cranks
> Ultegra 9 speed shifters and derailleurs
> Thomson Elite seatpost
> Filte saddle
> FSA XC-115 stem
> Bontrager Cyclocross bars
> Crank Brothers eggbeater pedals


I am thinking about picking one of these bikes up also. How do you like it so far?


----------



## kvn371

mtb_frk said:


> I am thinking about picking one of these bikes up also. How do you like it so far?


It fits (me) very well and has great ride qualities. Stiff. Tracks well. Light. While not as smooth as the Poprad I used to own, it's not as harsh as a full aluminum frame (due to the carbon fork and seat rear triangle). They're selling for $650 now, which is much less than what I paid. I'd pick one up without doubt for that price.


----------



## Shitbirdbicycle

Van Dessel Gin&Trombones 2006


----------



## Guibarhu

*Cross bike pics*

Hello here are some pics of my cyclocross bike,the frame is an Alan build with Easton Ultralite tubes and branded as Ride.The group is Campy Record,Frogless brakes,and Fulcrum 5 Evolution wheels with Tufo Prestige Clinchers.Shimano Xtr pedals,Ritchey WCS seatpost,Deda Newton stem and handlebar.Bye bye:blush2:
View attachment 80304


View attachment 80305


View attachment 80306


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Here's my rig Euro looking out into the ocean.

fc


----------



## Streetking

My cyclocrosser with the road-setup an the other one with the singlespeed-setup  





Greetings Jörg


----------



## MShaw

Gunnar Crosshairs XTR and old skool Mafacs...


















M


----------



## Mt CB

*my Hunter*

My new used Hunter cross bike. I've put on some new parts; Paul neo retro on the front, touring canti on the back, Paul levers, Ritchey cranks & pedals. And some other bits. I'm enjoying it a lot! 

View attachment 80831


----------



## dankilling

*My Slider*

<img src="https://rsdmag.com/danstuff/slider.jpg">
Vicious Slider, Ultegra, Thompson, Bontrager, Avid


----------



## mtb_frk

*My Ciclocross*

9 speed Dura-Ace, cane creek SCX-5 canti`s, mavic cosmos wheels, thomson seatpost.









19 lbs, 7 oz.


----------



## Mosovich

*Orbea frame ?*

What year is your Orbea frame. Mine is an O7, but I noticed that your TT cable rounting is more to the outside, where as mine is more on the top. What size is yours? I had to go custom, and it fits like a glove, I truly love it!!! I just added the FSA stem, but will probably stay with the Deda bars.


----------



## mtb_frk

It is an '06 that I got a great deal on. Apparently it was the last 60 cm that they had in stock at Orbea USA. I noticed that about the cable stops also, compared to the ones in the shop where I bought it. I am not sure if it is slight mistake in the build, or if there is some reason for it.The frame is a 60 cm. So far it feels really good. I haven't had much of a chance to ride it yet, but am planning on getting some miles in tomorrow.


----------



## Mosovich

*All the...*

one's I've seen are like yours. Maybe it's a new design for 07, or that was all they had.


----------



## mtb_frk

Hmm. The white one like yours is what I saw in the shop, and it also had the stops on the top. I think I would rather have them there. I noticed my leg rubbing on the stops today, but that was because I had a package of gel that kept migrating to that side. Once I moved it I was fine.


----------



## black cross

*Chili Con Crosso*

Here is my new Salsa Chili Con Crosso. I went with a size 49 frame, Ritchey fork, Campagnolo Centaur, Salsa post/bar/stem build. 20 lbs w/o pedals.


----------



## vanjr

That looks nice. Would you mind telling us about how much your complete set up costs? I have heard the salsa cycle frames are not cheap. If you don't want to give an exact cost, maybe a range (ie >1500, >2000, >2500?)

tia


----------



## black cross

It was in the $2500 range, don't remember exactly and I don't have the reciept with me, thought I did. The wheelset that came with the group was actually Campagnolo Scirocco, not the Campagnolo Khamsin as on the bike. You could build a real nice Chili Con Crosso with 105, or Veloce for less than what I spent. I also went with the Ritchie fork which was some more.


----------



## vanjr

But even with 105 level components I would guess you are still talking about $2000 right? No chance its in the 1500-1600 range of a lemond propad.


----------



## g-Bike

I pick up my Custom Sycip this afternoon, can't wait. It has been about 4 months of dreaming of the thing and now it has arrived. I is kind of like awaiting the birth of a new born. Ciao.


----------



## mtb_frk

black cross said:


> It was in the $2500 range, don't remember exactly and I don't have the reciept with me, thought I did. The wheelset that came with the group was actually Campagnolo Scirocco, not the Campagnolo Khamsin as on the bike. You could build a real nice Chili Con Crosso with 105, or Veloce for less than what I spent. I also went with the Ritchie fork which was some more.


Very nice looking bike. I love the green.


----------



## mtb_frk

I understand completely.


----------



## masshysteria

*Stevens Cyclocross Prestige*

My Stevens with SRAM Rival, FSA crank, and Easton Circuit Wheels:


----------



## JohnnyCanuck

Here is mine. Full ultegra 9 speed with Ksyrium Elites off a road bike that got crushed after a nasty interaction with a minivan.


----------



## SlothCX

*MC Stumptown*

Here's my buddy's Stumpy, we built it up over the weekend. I thought it came out pretty nice. 
Stumptown Frame, 
Fork is off a Gin & Trombrones
Ultegra 9 speed drivetrain
custom wheels, Velocity Fusion Rims, XT hubs, wheelsmith spokes and Brass nipples. 
Total cost is around a thousand, not bad at all.


----------



## bleckb

*soma double cross*

This thread just keeps going, and going, and going . . . .

My lbs built this for $999.99 (plus tax if course). 58cm, Tiagra everything pretty much, with MA3 handbuilt rims. Not so fancy, but plenty fun.


----------



## SLedoux

delete


----------



## renhack

It has parts and stuff.


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo

*renhack*



renhack said:


> It has parts and stuff.


that's some hardware you got there, how do you like the SRAM? Nice bike BTW. :thumbsup:


----------



## renhack

Thanks.

I just got on the SRAM this week. So far I'm loving it. Has a nice click to it. I'm planning another build now. haven't decided on steel or ti but will definitely use the force.

The only thing I don't like on this bike is the EC90 bars. They gotta go.


----------



## mondo

My rigid 29er single speed crossbike


----------



## masshysteria

SLedoux said:


> ...and this is my new bike. a Jonathan Page R3 cross prototype. full dura-ace, CX20, FSA, spooky etc... rides like nothing else and is crazy light (frame is less than 1kg)


Now how'd you get a hold of that frame?


----------



## SLedoux

delete


----------



## bobet

*Crosscut*

Here you go Anvil Crosscut. :thumbsup:


----------



## BrianT

*Specialized S-Works Tricross*

My new house is right next to a system of canyon trails that begged for a cross bike. So I pulled the trigger on a new Specialized S-Works Tricross E5 frame. I went with FSA carbon cranks, Paul brakes, SRAM Force derailleurs, SRAM Rival shifters, Ksyrium wheels, and some other quality components. The final weight as shown (including the cages, computer, and pedals) is 19.27 pounds. I'm already dreaming about a set of tubular wheels and tires, which would drop the weight some more. I'll be sure to post an updated photo if any significant changes are made.

Enjoy ...


----------



## ®andyA

Taking a hint from Ska!... Here's my recently finished "monster cross pit bike"


----------



## elisdad

Here's my fairly new JTS. It's mainly seen use on the MUP and road so far.


----------



## Ska!

®andyA said:


> Taking a hint from Ska!... Here's my recently finished "monster cross pit bike"


Sweet! I’m flattered that my bike has inspired your build. It looks great! There's something about black; bikes just look awesome in it. 

I raced mine for the first time on Sunday and had a blast. I love it.

Great looking ride dude! You’re going to love it too, I’m sure of it.

Ska!


----------



## ®andyA

Ska! said:


> Sweet! I’m flattered that my bike has inspired your build. It looks great! There's something about black; bikes just look awesome in it.
> 
> I raced mine for the first time on Sunday and had a blast. I love it.
> 
> Great looking ride dude! You’re going to love it too, I’m sure of it.
> 
> Ska!


Thanks mang! 

Yeah your CC is definitely killer. After racing CX last year, I knew I wanted a pit-bike/monster-cross/singletrack capable machine. Once I saw yours, I knew what I wanted mine to look like. :thumbsup:


----------



## kannas

might aswell as toss this up...
<a href="https://imageshack.us"><img src="https://img240.imageshack.us/img240/2631/img6006nv4.jpg" border="0" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" /></a>


----------



## Kram

Looks like yer rear derailer need a bit of attention....


----------



## kannas

Kram59 said:


> Looks like yer rear derailer need a bit of attention....


yeah its making a clicking sound...


----------



## Lectron

59cm Ti frame, Tubular tires, Tune hubs, Full CF Fork, Eggbeater Ti
Thomson Masterpiece/X4 post/stem, 18.5 lbs (8,4 kg)..................


----------



## tdblanchard

*My Bike*

<div style="font-family: 'Trebuchet MS', Arial, sans-serif;font-size: 14px;color:#444995;width:440px;">
<span style="font-family: 'Trebuchet MS', Arial, sans-serif;font-size: 20px;color:#444995;">Let's see, the only thing <em>stock</em> on this bike would be...</span>
<ul style="margin:0px 0px 0px 20px;">
<li>The Frame</li>
<li>The Seat</li>
</ul>
<img src="https://www.superflydisco.com/bike/DSCN4387.jpg" width="320" height="240" alt="" border="0">
<img src="https://www.superflydisco.com/bike/DSCN4382.jpg" width="320" height="240" alt="" border="0">
<p>Check out those Finnish Studded Tires, Baby! Winter training......</p>
<p>The only thing I have to say is DON'T GO WITH THE ZONDA WHEELS!!!! My Mavic Ksyrium Equipe is on it's way here. It took me trashing two of these Italian beauties on the rear to come to the realization that these wheels aren't for 'cross! I'm keepin' the front.</p>
</div>
<div align="center"><img src="https://www.superflydisco.com/image/lilEl.png" alt="" border="0" style="border:1px solid #000000;" /></div>


----------



## plussa

My Felt F1X in summer outfit. Recent updates are Ritchey WCS post, stem and bars. Weight 20,3 lb.

Some day I'll swap the Ultegra parts to Rival or Force and change the 540 pedals to something lighter to get it under 19lb...


----------



## terminaut

<center>
<img src="https://www.chainedrevolution.com/images/bikes/serotta/small/IMG_6036.jpg">
<p>
<img src="https://www.chainedrevolution.com/images/bikes/serotta/small/IMG_6030.jpg">
</center>


----------



## northwest

Holy smokes folks, does that stem have and erection?




terminaut said:


> <center>
> <img src="https://www.chainedrevolution.com/images/bikes/serotta/small/IMG_6036.jpg">
> <p>
> <img src="https://www.chainedrevolution.com/images/bikes/serotta/small/IMG_6030.jpg">
> </center>


----------



## terminaut

northwest said:


> Holy smokes folks, does that stem have and erection?


Straight up!

It's _*"dirtdrop"*_ style where you always ride in the drops so a high rise stem is the norm for useful positioning.


<img src="https://www.fooriders.com/images/rides/061006/IMG_9235.JPG">


----------



## Kram

Geez. And I always made fun of guys w/ mtb's and drop bars. Who knew?!


----------



## jajobe

*Remember Tomac?*



Kram59 said:
 

> Geez. And I always made fun of guys w/ mtb's and drop bars. Who knew?!


Remember John Tomac back in the late 80's winning with drops offroad? Supposedly it was to mimic his road position when he was racing road in Europe though.

I think I have Serotta Lust!

Having my wheels built then I'll quit Lurking, JTS will be up soon


----------



## DarkSaturn

It's finally here.

Pardon the beefy block-8's, my 4E's are built for mashing.


----------



## blkberry

Here is my horse.

all original Ultegra equipment.


----------



## g-Bike

Here is my custom Sycip 16.5 lbs


----------



## dyg2001

where?


----------



## elisdad

g-Bike said:


> Here is my custom Sycip 16.5 lbs


Your picture is missing.


----------



## Kram

RLY and SRYSLY


----------



## g-Bike

*Custom Sycip*

I hope the photo works this time, here she is!

16.5 lbs.


----------



## elisdad

That's a sweet looking bike g-bike.


----------



## Dr. Jones

*Groundskeeper*

Just finished building it. Super fun to ride.


----------



## Dr. Jones

*Groundskeeper*

Just finished building it. Super fun to ride. Sean is the man!


----------



## kmoses

Dr. Jones said:


> Just finished building it. Super fun to ride. Sean is the man!


Nice! What kind of wheels are those?


----------



## Dr. Jones

Thanks. I am digging it. I had some king hubs from a mountain bike rebuilt w/Mavic CXP33 dt14/15 and 130mm spacer from King. This is going to be my everyday adventure setup. Seem to be bomb proof.


----------



## snapper

Specialized Tricross Comp Triple


----------



## CaliBuddha

why is your water bottle on the bottom? i guess so you have it for training?


----------



## snapper

Thought it would be easier to carry the bike on my shoulder on the knarly sections of single track..... but found I was drinking more dirt than I was actually carrying the bike, so I've now moved it within the triangle.:blush2:


----------



## drosenberg

*Fantom Cross on serious trail touring*


----------



## drosenberg

http://picasaweb.google.com/djrruns/PittsburghToDCBikeTrip/photo#5077244849464304498

http://picasaweb.google.com/djrruns/PittsburghToDCBikeTrip/photo#5077243307571044546

Sorry - here are the links


----------



## hotzombie

*Just finished her*

Got her set up for city riding and, with a tire change, touring.


----------



## Bonked

or cross!


----------



## CarbonFiberFootprint

I have to say, my CX-100 looks way better than yours. Why does yours look oddly similar to a pile of rusted cans? (seriously)


----------



## cs1

thinkcooper said:


> I finally got around to setting up a cross bike from binfulls of spare parts that've been collcting dust. Needed a few new bits and pieces, but the whole project's pricetag came in under $350.
> 
> The frame is a mid 80's Tange Prestige Team Stumpjumper, with the canti bosses rebrazed about 1.1 inches higher. The frame was then stripped and rattle can painted. The cherry old Mavic front and rear derailleurs are from the company's mid 80's Velo Tous Terrrain bandwagon product line - I was partners in an ad agency that did the advertising for Mavic in the 80's so had access to a lot of fun bits. The rear index shifts perfectly with Shimano 8 speed barcon SIS levers. The Paul's canti brakes are new, as are the cheapie wheelset and tires. Old kooka triple crank and rings, SPD SL pedals to fit my road shoes. The bars and stem are from an eBay seller - they "look" carbon but are really just a wrap around aluminum. They were dirt cheap. My favorite thing are the old first gen Campy Chorus brake levers. Silky smooth. Race crashed and pulled off only to languish in a box for almost two decades. A little sandpaper and these pull the Paul cantis great.
> 
> It's not the lightest, but it sure is fun. A week of spare moments here and there, some lost parts and boom - a cyclocross revival. Why oh why did I wait so long to do this....


I've got an 86 Stumpy and 86 Rockhopper frame/fork sitting in the garage. Was it worth it to put the 700C wheelset on them? I was thinking about just making mine a drop bar conversion.


----------



## jimbiker15

*Cx #2*

I've pretty much turned my Harlow into a winter ride, fenders, lights, etc.

Love it, ride, love it some more, ride it again!


----------



## Nater

Here's mine...just finished it last night. This will be used to pull a Burley alot this summer and this fall is the first time I'm going ot make a concerted effort to race cross. If I really get into it, I'll be lacing up some tubies next year...


----------



## Corndog

Wife's A bike from last year, before the Louisville USGP:










In the slop at Jingle Cross:


----------



## derrgti

Heres mine, I need to get some new pics of her muddy.


----------



## FTMD

edited


----------



## FTMD

Just finished it last night.

Need to lower the stem to where it's supposed to be and cut the steerer down a bit. White bar tape was just laying around. Overall, very pleased. Now to get out and get it dirty!


----------



## thinkcooper

cs1 said:


> I've got an 86 Stumpy and 86 Rockhopper frame/fork sitting in the garage. Was it worth it to put the 700C wheelset on them? I was thinking about just making mine a drop bar conversion.


The Stumpy is my wet weather commuter these days - I like having the 700C wheel capabilities cause I can swap in any of my other cross wheels.


----------



## kannas

<img src=https://img6.imageshack.us/img6/118/img0420.jpg>
<img src=https://img99.imageshack.us/img99/585/img0419.jpg>
<img src=https://img11.imageshack.us/img11/1751/img0426m.jpg>


----------



## pretender

Whoa. Nice quiver.

But you already knew that.


----------



## toddre

kannas
<img src=https://img11.imageshack.us/img11/1751/img0426m.jpg>[/QUOTE said:


> Saving weight with no chain or derailleur, I never thought of that before...
> What fork is on the Orbea, a Sybex (or how ver you spell it)?


----------



## kannas

Haha, I tore the rd hanger off. Orbea usa has been difficult with sourcing the hanger. Some semantic issue as they dont have it because this bike was a first gen euro import. And orbea eu and orbea usa are two different companies. I got three hanger blanks and machined them today a work. I need to order a M4 tap, because its missing of course in the kit at work...

If I can recall its an early morati fork? It was unbadged when I purchased it.
I like the orbea very much.


----------



## holy cromoly

FTMD said:


> Just finished it last night.
> 
> Need to lower the stem to where it's supposed to be and cut the steerer down a bit. White bar tape was just laying around. Overall, very pleased. Now to get out and get it dirty!


Great looking bike. I like your taller bar setup. I am all in favor of comfort and saving the back.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

I did a complete maintenance to my Ridley

New fitting, longer stem, tilted down the saddle, replaced cables and fully oiled and greased.

I also changed the 39t ring for a 38t.

finally I put a new silver handlebar tape ( it was black before ).

I am not so sure if I like this silver handlebar tape though  

What do you think about ?


----------



## knubby

I bought this Pinarello cross frame new back in 1988. I started to build it but stopped and it has been hanging in my mother's garage for the past twenty years. I finally picked it up and completed the bike last week with spare parts. I plan to use it as a touring type bike.


----------



## plussa

Salsa_Lover said:


> What do you think about ?


Nice bike, but I would level the saddle.

If you have to keep the saddle that way to be able to ride, you have either wrong saddle or incorrect bike fit.


----------



## alancross

*Alan Cross Carbon Excell*

View attachment 165113


Here's one of my new Alan Cross Carbon Excell. Just picked it up a few weeks ago and very happy thus far. Riding road tires on for now. Not too many of these I've seen in the states, atleast in MN where I am.

View attachment 165101


61cm
Ultegra double
Mavic Equipe
Bontrger XXX lite compact
Deda magic bar and stem


----------



## thatdrewguy

*SyCip*

hi-
first post here
i've had this bike for a few years now, actually maybe i've had it 6 years now  
anyway i threw some knobby tires on it and went on my first gravel ride today


----------



## gobes

You've had it for six years and just went on your first gravel ride? What were you waiting for??? ;-)


----------



## thatdrewguy

gobes said:


> You've had it for six years and just went on your first gravel ride? What were you waiting for??? ;-)


you know how it is, you get busy doing other things and the next thing you notice it's 6 years later... 
(it was built to be sort of a city/road bike)


----------



## cs1

thatdrewguy said:


> you know how it is, you get busy doing other things and the next thing you notice it's 6 years later...
> (it was built to be sort of a city/road bike)


Man, I love that orange paint.


----------



## OnTheRivet

plussa said:


> Nice bike, but I would level the saddle.
> 
> If you have to keep the saddle that way to be able to ride, you have either wrong saddle or incorrect bike fit.


Yep, nose down saddle is a sure sign of improper bike fit.


----------

